# AIPAC, administration battle over Iran nuclear deal - CNNPolitics.com



## pbel (Aug 3, 2015)

AIPAC the Israeli/American political action committee is pulling all its strings for the Interests of a Foreign Power Israel against our-own...The insidious power of money political contributions by the wealthy few over the interests of our very lives.

Its sickening.
AIPAC administration battle over Iran nuclear deal - CNNPolitics.com

..."From our perspective, this is one of the most significant mobilization efforts in our organization's history," said an official from the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, or AIPAC, the lobbying group leading the anti-deal charge. "It is certainly the most important issue in a generation and we are fully engaged."

AIPAC, like other opponents of the deal, is calling for lawmakers to vote against the deal when a 60-day review period ends on September 17. The Republican-controlled Congress likely has the votes to pass a resolution of disapproval, which would block the deal. But Obama has promised to veto it, and Republicans would need to attract support from several Democrats to override it.

AIPAC officials say they expect their 100,000 members to meet with every member of Congress before the vote, in home districts and recess town halls as well as in Washington.

On Wednesday several hundred AIPAC members met in Washington with more than 400 members of Congress from both sides of the aisle and on both sides of the issue.

AIPAC has also formed a tax-exempt lobbying group to rally opposition to the deal. Citizens for a Nuclear Free Iran has recruited several prominent Democratic operatives, including pollster Mark Mellman and media consultant Mark Putnam, and former Democratic lawmakers including Sens. Evan Bayh, Mary Landrieu and Joseph Lieberman to sit on its advisory committee...


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2015)

Love how they can form all these tax exempt lobbying groups to push their agendas, first off that should be against the law.
The group is starting to spend upward of $20 million on a 35-state ad campaign, including New York, where prominent Democrats like Sen. Charles Schumer and Rep. Eliot Engel, who are Jewish themselves and have large Jewish constituencies skeptical of the deal, remain undecided amid intense pressure from the White House.

I hope Obama vetos whatever comes over his desk.* If Israel wants a nuke free Iran , let them become nuke free.*

Getting very old these Zionist neocons and Jews pushing us into wars.


----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

Well "getting old' but  the counterpart is copying from USSR not old enough for the Muslim Brotherhood which has significant control over this muslim president.

Voting against showing weakness and whoring to Iran is not the same as declaring war. Mainly AIPAC is asking for US to look around and see that
their president BOWs TO the house of Saud (Sunna) and sucks up to
Ayatollah (Shia) while letting the government to be infiltrated with Muslim Brotherhood cells.

Get this clear- The deal takes in account A MILITARY OPTION for US, provoking it (by submission) in order to move the US army away from home,  while no deal leaves US many other options.


----------



## pbel (Aug 3, 2015)

rylah said:


> Well "getting old' but  the counterpart is copying from USSR not old enough for the Muslim Brotherhood which has significant control over this muslim president.
> 
> Voting against showing weakness and whoring to Iran is not the same as declaring war. Mainly AIPAC is asking for US to look around and see that
> their president BOWs TO the house of Saud (Sunna) and sucks up to
> ...


*Insidious Intent!*


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 3, 2015)

"_*Strong*_, is the _Jew-Hate_ in this one..."


----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

Good for You that You've learned a new word.

So let me get Your logic- a deal that mentions military strike against a nuclear nation that calls for the destruction of US, demonstrating weakness is much better than standing Your original ground?

AIPAC is clear about it's goals while the Muslim Brotherhood invades US
quietly...interesting


----------



## pbel (Aug 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> "_*Strong*_, is the _Jew-Hate_ in this one..."


Sir LimpDick there is nothing hateful about keeping Americans out of another ME war for Israel, you sir would be another Pollard!


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 3, 2015)

pbel said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > "_*Strong*_, is the _Jew-Hate_ in this one..."
> ...


Mind your manners in the presence of your betters, Miss Grand Canyon...

The US House of Representatives, and its Speaker, know that a Bad Deal is worse than No Deal.

They also lack the pressing and mind-clouding need to establish a Legacy for themselves.

If the Deal is a bad one, they will not approve it.

If the Deal is a good one, they will approve it.

America acts in its own best interests, first, and those of its friends and allies, second.

Just like every other nation on the face of the planet.

AIPAC and Israel and the Jews have very little to do with it, in the final analysis.

Oh, and, if you think that anybody is buying your _Purity-of-Motives_ protestations, you're truly the Queen of Denial.


----------



## pbel (Aug 3, 2015)

rylah said:


> Good for You that You've learned a new word.
> 
> So let me get Your logic- a deal that mentions military strike against a nuclear nation that calls for the destruction of US, demonstrating weakness is much better than standing Your original ground?
> 
> ...


Its not a new word for me, it is a beautiful phrase coined by TS Eliot in his "The love song of J. Alfred Prufrock...

Insidious Intent  of lobbying Congress for the Interests of a Foreign power over our-own!


----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

pbel said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > "_*Strong*_, is the _Jew-Hate_ in this one..."
> ...




You're actually leaving US no other option than WAR, not the AIPAC.
Neglecting a great opportunity for US to gain trust in the Iranian citizens who want Iran back to it's civilized ways.
Otherwise it's a mere legitimizing a government built around a foreign agent, to submit this great nation even more.


----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

pbel said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Good for You that You've learned a new word.
> ...



Yes and of course submitting to a government that calls Your people their greatest enemy- 'the Great satan' is so patriotic.
You just put an avatar of the flag and dig the conservative/ south vs north narrative.

Deal with the oil addiction and develop better technologies, but don't
submit to the ones who gonna use that addiction against You.
AT LEAST BOW FIRST


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 3, 2015)

pbel said:


> AIPAC the Israeli/American political action committee is pulling all its strings for the Interests of a Foreign Power Israel against our-own...The insidious power of money political contributions by the wealthy few over the interests of our very lives.
> 
> Its sickening.
> AIPAC administration battle over Iran nuclear deal - CNNPolitics.com
> ...








 Did you miss this point in your cut and paste then

 like other opponents of the deal

I wonder who those other opponents where ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Love how they can form all these tax exempt lobbying groups to push their agendas, first off that should be against the law.
> The group is starting to spend upward of $20 million on a 35-state ad campaign, including New York, where prominent Democrats like Sen. Charles Schumer and Rep. Eliot Engel, who are Jewish themselves and have large Jewish constituencies skeptical of the deal, remain undecided amid intense pressure from the White House.
> 
> I hope Obama vetos whatever comes over his desk.* If Israel wants a nuke free Iran , let them become nuke free.*
> ...






Do you even understand what giving Iran free reign to develop nuclear weapons means for you personally. Imagine an Iranian passenger plane landing in the US carrying a nuclear weapon and piloted by suicide bombers. I believe that Obama is acting on instructions from his imam in this matter, and will soon be impeached for treason


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 3, 2015)

pbel said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > "_*Strong*_, is the _Jew-Hate_ in this one..."
> ...







 Check the facts and see that it is Saudi pushing for the US to be involved in another war in the M.E.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 3, 2015)

pbel said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Good for You that You've learned a new word.
> ...








 You mean like the muslims are doing through Saudi and Pakistani lobbies that are spending much more that AIPAC ever could to influence American politics.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I am fully aware that SA is not happy about it either, too bad. Israel and SA hate to see Iran progress, they are not afraid of the bomb of which Iran does not possess.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...







 Yet, but if Obama signs of on the agreement expect Iran to send one special delivery to Israel


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



How can it send one when it doesn't have one. Also Iran has never done anything like that, even when Iraq used chemical weapons against them. Iran has said more than once they would never use WMD , unlike Israel who threatens the Sampson Option.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2015)

We really should not listen to someone who is wrong more often that right and is a whole lot
 .  Really MR. Netanyahu, one can only cry wolf so many times.

It is worth remembering, however, that Netanyahu has said much of this before. Almost two decades ago, in *1996, Netanyahu **addressed a joint session of Congress** where he darkly warned, “If Iran were to acquire nuclear weapons, this could presage catastrophic consequences, not only for my country, and not only for the Middle East, but for all mankind,” adding that, “the deadline for attaining this goal is getting extremely close.”*

Almost 20 years later that deadline has apparently still not passed, but Netanyahu is still making dire predictions about an imminent Iranian nuclear weapon. Four years before that Congressional speech, in *1992, then-parliamentarian Netanyahu advised the Israeli Knesset that Iran was “three to five years”* away from reaching nuclear weapons capability, and that this threat had to be “uprooted by an international front headed by the U.S.”

Benjamin Netanyahu s Long History of Crying Wolf About Iran s Nuclear Weapons


----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...




Well if Israel could fool those guys, Iran is certainly capable.
Israel had good relations with the previous regime, we want to see those flames of revolution against Ayatolah raise. Just look at Iran BEFORE the revolution- a beautiful country with beautiful people that the West would love to communicate with. Although Persians tried to annihilate the Hebrews they're a great nation when given a chance to develop into the future. I would really like to hear more from Iranians rather than their leaders.

Accepting this deal only legitimizes this regime and denies those regular citizens any chance
to raise a voice.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2015)

pbel said:


> AIPAC the Israeli/American political action committee is pulling all its strings for the Interests of a Foreign Power Israel against our-own...The insidious power of money political contributions by the wealthy few over the interests of our very lives.
> 
> Its sickening.
> AIPAC administration battle over Iran nuclear deal - CNNPolitics.com
> ...



Looks like Obama's treasonous Iran deal is collapsing.  

If this guy votes against it, it's over, because a big coalition will vote whichever way he does. And all signs are that he will indeed vote against it. That is, if he's interested in being re elected, which as a career politician he surely is. 

Iran nuclear deal Growing signs Schumer will oppose it - POLITICO


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 3, 2015)

Have you ever wondered why Israel does not lobby those other countries (besides  the U.S.) who signed off on the deal???

Well, part of the answer is that Israeli Zionists have found an ally in the evangelicals in this country who.....because of their hatred toward Obama.....will cut their noses to spite their own ugly faces.

Yep, expect ANY criticism of Israel to be met with "anti-Semitic" labels for whomever dares......The tail is definitely wagging the dog.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2015)

Europeans have an appeasement culture and are looking at their pocket books during these hard economic times.  in other words they are held hostage and economic survival is outweighing national security. That is exactly why the deal should be voted against.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 How do you know they don't have one. They posture with missiles and rockets capable of carrying a nuclear warhead. They have enriched enough Uranium ore to supply 2000 power stations,
 They have the means to build a nuclear bomb as powerful as those dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

 How about a link to Israel making the threats then from an unbiased non partisan source


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> We really should not listen to someone who is wrong more often that right and is a whole lot
> .  Really MR. Netanyahu, one can only cry wolf so many times.
> 
> It is worth remembering, however, that Netanyahu has said much of this before. Almost two decades ago, in *1996, Netanyahu **addressed a joint session of Congress** where he darkly warned, “If Iran were to acquire nuclear weapons, this could presage catastrophic consequences, not only for my country, and not only for the Middle East, but for all mankind,” adding that, “the deadline for attaining this goal is getting extremely close.”*
> ...







 Why has Iran enriched so much uranium when they have agreed with Russia that they will supply the fuel rods as part of the deal if they are not moving towards nuclear weapons ?
 Until the US elected a muslim into power there was no chance of Iran ever getting the ability to enrich enough ore to weapons purity. Now Obama is selling America to the highest bidder and laughing all the way to the Swiss bank he has all his ill gotten gains stashed


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 3, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Have you ever wondered why Israel does not lobby those other countries (besides  the U.S.) who signed off on the deal???
> 
> Well, part of the answer is that Israeli Zionists have found an ally in the evangelicals in this country who.....because of their hatred toward Obama.....will cut their noses to spite their own ugly faces.
> 
> Yep, expect ANY criticism of Israel to be met with "anti-Semitic" labels for whomever dares......The tail is definitely wagging the dog.






 or the other countries don't have a corrupt form of government that allows politicians to be bought and sold


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever wondered why Israel does not lobby those other countries (besides  the U.S.) who signed off on the deal???
> ...



Well I do have to agree with that statement, our politicians are hired now days.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > We really should not listen to someone who is wrong more often that right and is a whole lot
> ...



You call this a Muslim:


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2015)

Amazing how it all starts to be tied together.....


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 3, 2015)

Only idiots call Obama a Muslim (and many such idiotic right wingers are on these forums).........Since they've realized that calling Obama some other derogatory names for blacks......they've reverted to calling him a "Muslim" as a way to vent their spleen.

Iran WILL have a nuke within the next couple of decades....Israel opened the "Pandora Box" when that country built its own arsenal.

The best that we can hope......and for this saner people should thank Obama......is for a postponement of a decade for Iran' nukes, in the hope that moderates in that country overthrow the religious zealots as leaders.


----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Only idiots call Obama a Muslim (and many such idiotic right wingers are on these forums).........Since they've realized that calling Obama some other derogatory names for blacks......they've reverted to calling him a "Muslim" as a way to vent their spleen.
> 
> Iran WILL have a nuke within the next couple of decades....Israel opened the "Pandora Box" when that country built its own arsenal.
> 
> The best that we can hope......and for this saner people should thank Obama......is for a postponement of a decade for Iran' nukes, in the hope that moderates in that country overthrow the religious zealots as leaders.



Obama himself admitted and signaled clearly to the whole muslim world- that he was, is a muslim:

*"My muslim faith"*

_*"I have known Islam on 3 continents before coming to the place it firs revealed. That experience guides my conviction"*
_
*-"My father came from a family that includes generations of muslims"
*
Here's Mu'ammar al-Qadhafi presentin Obama to the muslim world:


Saying it's racism was the old pre-election mechanism of dealing with Obama critique.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



One little picture to get the Jewish vote.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Only idiots call Obama a Muslim (and many such idiotic right wingers are on these forums).........Since they've realized that calling Obama some other derogatory names for blacks......they've reverted to calling him a "Muslim" as a way to vent their spleen.
> 
> Iran WILL have a nuke within the next couple of decades....Israel opened the "Pandora Box" when that country built its own arsenal.
> 
> The best that we can hope......and for this saner people should thank Obama......is for a postponement of a decade for Iran' nukes, in the hope that moderates in that country overthrow the religious zealots as leaders.



You mean he wasn't a muslim when he lived and went to school in Indonesia...


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2015)

This Iran deal is none of Israel's fucking business!

AIPAC and all you Israeli kiss-ass minions, need to shut your fucking mouths!


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> This Iran deal is none of Israel's fucking business!
> 
> AIPAC and all you Israeli kiss-ass minions, need to shut your fucking mouths!


 I have a feeling that otherwise You EXPLODE


----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

Those who think Iran will be PEACFULL after deal is accepted...
well look at what Iran's leader tweets even  BEFORE THE DEAL IS ACCEPTED:






Iranian Supreme Leader tweets picture of Barack Obama committing suicide Daily Mail Online

Ayatollah Khamenei Iran s supreme leader sends U.S. message with Obama silhouette suicide tweet - Washington Times


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2015)

rylah said:


> Those who think Iran will be PEACFULL after deal is accepted...
> well look at what Iran's leader tweets even  BEFORE THE DEAL IS ACCEPTED:
> 
> 
> ...


Iran hasn't attacked another country in over 200 years.

So WTF are you talking about them acting "Peaceful"?


----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Those who think Iran will be PEACFULL after deal is accepted...
> ...



It's a "Post Hoc Ergo Propter Hoc" fallacy in You logic.

So supporting proxy militias to hoot rockets is "not attacking for 200 years'....it's not even Your thought.

So I see You drive Your car by looking mainly in the back mirror....
Now let's imagine You driving a country using such logic...

What matters is what happens NOW and in the FUTURE.


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 3, 2015)

rylah said:


> Those who think Iran will be PEACFULL after deal is accepted...
> well look at what Iran's leader tweets even  BEFORE THE DEAL IS ACCEPTED:
> 
> 
> ...



There's a key line that is omitted from the above tweet.......and one can see (if its true) why the rest of the tweet was prompted....

Khamenei.ir @khamenei_ir   

*US president has said he could knock out Iran’s military*. We welcome no war, nor do we initiate any war, but..


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 3, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> This Iran deal is none of Israel's fucking business!
> 
> AIPAC and all you Israeli kiss-ass minions, need to shut your fucking mouths!


Quite a mouth on the ignorant little twit...

Imagine, the Iranian Deal, not being the business of a Nation-State that has been threatened with annihilation by the Iranians !

What is this guy smoking?


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ahmadinejad's moronic statement about "annihilating Israel" was both MIS-translated, and the very "best thing" for the Israeli war-hawks who hold on their power over common citizens there. through unadulterated, fear mongering.

...and if that were not enough, the same Israeli war-hawks have managed to ally themselves with US Obama-haters to prompt our own country to contemplate doing their fighting (and dying) to benefit Israeli interests.....

Never underestimated the cleverness of AIPAC


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 3, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Ahmadinejad's moronic statement about "annihilating Israel" was both MIS-translated, and the very "best thing" for the Israeli war-hawks who hold on their power over common citizens there. through unadulterated, fear mongering.
> 
> ...and if that were not enough, the same Israeli war-hawks have managed to ally themselves with US Obama-haters to prompt our own country to contemplate doing their fighting (and dying) to benefit Israeli interests.....
> 
> Never underestimated the cleverness of AIPAC


*It's all a Worldwide Jooooo-ish Kornspiracy, I tellz ya !!!*


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahmadinejad's moronic statement about "annihilating Israel" was both MIS-translated, and the very "best thing" for the Israeli war-hawks who hold on their power over common citizens there. through unadulterated, fear mongering.
> ...



*Tweety*-bird....shows his lack of reading comprehension....
By the way, *tweety*, how did Israel....our "ally"......compensate us for deliberately bombing our own ship (the USS Liberty)??


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 3, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


Yeeeeeeeeeee---haaawwwwwwwwww... time to trot-out the old _USS Liberty_ dog-and-pony show...

How's that smelly old Divide-and-Conquer tactic comin' along for ya there, Achmed?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...






And the best hirer is Saudi Arabia followed by Pakistan. Israel comes in at number 10 on the list.  This when seen in perspective shows just how far team Palestine will go to demonise Israel and the Jews, and how brainwashed you are to believe that Israel has bought the US government.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 Yes as he was born a muslim. Shoving a piece of paper in a wall proves nothing kithman and taqiya springs to mind


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Only idiots call Obama a Muslim (and many such idiotic right wingers are on these forums).........Since they've realized that calling Obama some other derogatory names for blacks......they've reverted to calling him a "Muslim" as a way to vent their spleen.
> 
> Iran WILL have a nuke within the next couple of decades....Israel opened the "Pandora Box" when that country built its own arsenal.
> 
> The best that we can hope......and for this saner people should thank Obama......is for a postponement of a decade for Iran' nukes, in the hope that moderates in that country overthrow the religious zealots as leaders.







Once a muslim always a muslim and there is a price on his head for his apostacy


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...







 When all else fails resort to the USS liberty incident.  While on this subject how did the US compensate the UK when it murdered hundreds of UK soldiers in Iraq flying the Union jack and transmitting the correct codes ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> This Iran deal is none of Israel's fucking business!
> 
> AIPAC and all you Israeli kiss-ass minions, need to shut your fucking mouths!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

At the same time what Israel does to the Palestinians is none of your business and you should keep your nose out until it affects you personally. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Those who think Iran will be PEACFULL after deal is accepted...
> ...







 Apart from Yemen, Saudi, Jordan, Egypt, Iraq and Israel.  All by proxy using extremists and Iran funded terrorists. Wasn't an Iranian general captured this year in Syria helping the IS and rebels  ?


----------



## Humanity (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

pbel said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...








 Yes lets. and no interference from the UN in any form. Start with the Iranian proxy army of hamas and eradicate them, no assistance from UNWRA and the US. Then move on hezbolla and eradicate them, finally move on Tehran and wipe out the ayotollahs


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Ahmadinejad's moronic statement about "annihilating Israel" was both MIS-translated, and the very "best thing" for the Israeli war-hawks who hold on their power over common citizens there. through unadulterated, fear mongering.
> 
> ...and if that were not enough, the same Israeli war-hawks have managed to ally themselves with US Obama-haters to prompt our own country to contemplate doing their fighting (and dying) to benefit Israeli interests.....
> 
> Never underestimated the cleverness of AIPAC







And yet they are ranked number 10 in the buying of US politicians lower than the NRA, Pakistan and Saudi. So why aren't you posting about these groups, is it because you are a Nazi Jew hating RACIST?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 And when did Israel threaten this Samson option again, from a non partisan source and not your usual islamonazi propaganda ones ?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



What do you think 911 was about and do you really think the US sucks up to such a rogue regime because we so love them. Why do you see so many of our Pres. at the western wall wearing a skull cap? Get real.  We ourselves are afraid of the Zionist. We never had a war on terror till they decided we do.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Because the US was a thorn in the side of extremist islam and they needed an excuse to attack, so they blamed the Israeli/US friendship, Iraq and America arming the Afgahni's against Russia. The reason America sucks up to islam is because of OIL, as it cant produce enough for its own needs.   Public relations and showing the world of the special relationship between the US and Israel, and to send out a clear message to the muslims.   Why are you scared of a person who believes the Jews have a right to a homeland and the right to defend that homeland from attack. We have had a war on terror since mo'mad started the genocide of the Jews and Christians way back in the 7C, what do you think the crusades were over.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



If you bothered to watch the video you would see the 'threats' made... 

When you watch the video, tell me who made them!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Apart from Yemen, Saudi, Jordan, Egypt, Iraq and Israel.  All by proxy using extremists and Iran funded terrorists. Wasn't an Iranian general captured this year in Syria helping the IS and rebels  ?


That's not attacking another nation, that's helping a nation defend an attack from another nation.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from Yemen, Saudi, Jordan, Egypt, Iraq and Israel.  All by proxy using extremists and Iran funded terrorists. Wasn't an Iranian general captured this year in Syria helping the IS and rebels  ?
> ...



"The best defense is offence"

 I'm sure they're all PEACE LOVING  'freedom' FIGHTERS.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> "The best defense is offence"
> 
> I'm sure they're all PEACE LOVING  'freedom' FIGHTERS.


It doesn't matter.

Everyone has the right to defend themselves from aggression.

And in this case, Israel is the aggressor.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > "The best defense is offence"
> ...


Claiming befuddlement is not an excuse for ignorance.

Read the Hamas "Death Cult" charter. It defines who the aggressor is and the reasons for that aggression.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from Yemen, Saudi, Jordan, Egypt, Iraq and Israel.  All by proxy using extremists and Iran funded terrorists. Wasn't an Iranian general captured this year in Syria helping the IS and rebels  ?
> ...




Ok I've got 'YOUR' OPINION, or even a blind belief.
As long as You don't explode....

But You statement that Iran hasn't participated in war for 200 yrs
became nonsense with Your answer.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 The source is biased and partisan so can be discounted, now find a Jewish government spokesperson threatening to use nuclear weapons against its enemies if they attack ?

 You know like Iran does all the time


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from Yemen, Saudi, Jordan, Egypt, Iraq and Israel.  All by proxy using extremists and Iran funded terrorists. Wasn't an Iranian general captured this year in Syria helping the IS and rebels  ?
> ...







 So find examples of these defence attacks on Israel that were started by the Iranian proxies.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Jews don't need a homeland, the Palestinians do, Jews have and do live all over the world, till they decided they want to be a nation. Most of the Jews in Israel are not religious, and Jew is not a race or a nationality, Judaism was a religions and still is with few followers. Not only that they want to change the lines of the ME and they can't get along with anyone.  Their little nuclear arsenal is not so little and they will use it to the max.  We do not need to suck up to SA anymore, and that time has come and gone.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > "The best defense is offence"
> ...






 So when hamas fires illegal rockets at Israel it is Israel that is the aggressor when it defends against the illegal attacks ?


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




C'mon loose with dignity...I thought that HONOR was important to arabs/muslims


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I hear every GOP saying that Iran is the largest sponsor of state terrorism as they name Hezbollah and Hamas, WTF, that is Israel's problem and its nothing but a talking point, esp. when Israel is the largest sponsor of state terrorism. Israel 's enemies should not become ours, our best ally is our worst enemy. Every hear of not putting all your eggs in one basket, Obama has the right idea, Israel is a thorn in the side, and strong  wine will not help.


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> The source is biased and partisan so can be discounted, *now find a Jewish government spokesperson threatening to use nuclear weapons against its enemies if they attack ?*



Israeli defense minister Moshe Yaalon on Tuesday said Israel would attack entire civilian neighborhoods during any future assault on Gaza or Lebanon.

Speaking at a conference in Jerusalem, Yaalon threatened that “we are going to hurt Lebanese civilians to include kids of the family. We went through a very long deep discussion … we did it then, we did it in [the] Gaza Strip, we are going to do it in any round of hostilities in the future.”

The Israeli official also appeared to threaten to drop a nuclear bomb on Iran, although he said “we are not there yet.”

In response to a question about Iran, Yaalon said that “in certain cases” when “we feel like we don’t have the answer by surgical operations” Israel might take “certain steps” such as the Americans did in “Nagasaki and Hiroshima.
Israeli defense minister promises to kill more civilians and threatens to nuke Iran The Electronic Intifada


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> now find a Jewish government spokesperson threatening to use nuclear weapons against its enemies if they attack ?



"If Iran continues its program to develop nuclear weapons, we will attack it," Deputy Prime Minister Shaul Mofaz told Yediot Ahronot, Israel's largest mass-circulation daily. "The window of opportunity has closed. The sanctions are not effective. There will be no alternative but to attack Iran in order to stop the Iranian nuclear program."

Mofaz's threat is one of the most explicit made against the Islamic Republic of Iran by a member of Prime Minister Ehud Olmert's Cabinet.

Israeli politician threatens Iran with attack over nukes - CNN.com


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

In a reminder that Persian rhetoric is not always easy for English-speakers to interpret, a senior Israeli official has acknowledged that Iran’s president, Mahmoud *Ahmadinejad, never actually said that Israel “must be wiped off the map.”*

Those words were attributed to Mr. Ahmadinejad in 2005, in English translations of his speech to a “World Without Zionism” conference that October. As my colleague Ethan Bronner reported the next year, one problem was translating a metaphorical turn of phrase in Persian that has no exact English equivalent — there was, for instance, no mention of a map — and there was a heated debate about whether the original statement was a threat or a prediction.

Last week, Teymoor Nabili of Al Jazeera suggested during an interview with Dan Meridor, Israel’s minister of intelligence and atomic energy, that Mr. Ahmadinejad’s rhetorical flourish had been misinterpreted. “This idea that Iran wants to wipe Israel out,” Mr. Nabili said, “*now that’s a common trope that is put about by a lot of people in Israel, a lot of people in the United States, but as we know Ahmadinejad didn’t say that he plans to exterminate Israel, nor did he say that Iran’s policy is to exterminate Israel.”*

http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/20...r-said-israel-must-be-wiped-off-the-map/?_r=0


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 As you keep saying over and over again Jews are not welcome anywhere in the world and keep getting kicked out of every nation because the people hate them. So they do need a homeland where they can escape the victimisation, racism, hatred and petty jealousies of the narrow minded inhabitants of those nations. The Palestinians gave up their homelands to fight against the Jews many years ago and don't deserve anything. It does not matter that most of ther Jews are not religious as most Americans aren't either, and as genetics prove Jews are as distinct from any other grouping as chalk is from cheese. The only aberration in this is with those who convert to Judaism and these are few and far between. Get it right it is rabid racist and vile islamonazis that cant get along with the Jews because they always rise to the top of every profession they engage in through hard work and being better than all the others. If they have a nuclear arsenal at all they have never threatened another nation with it, and they have had plenty of chances to deploy such weapons against the invading hordes. The muslim countries with nuclear weapons on the other hand have threatened to unleash them on Israel, until their neighbours have moved theirs to target the muslim nations.   You do as long as you have a slave convert to islam as your president, and Saudi is keeping the price of oil low. Very soon Israel will announce a new substitute for OIL that will destroy not only the muslim countries but also America, even though Israel will have divulged the process to friendly nations to act on before the public announcement.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> At the same time what Israel does to the Palestinians is none of your business and you should keep your nose out until it affects you personally. You cant have it both ways dildo...............


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> In a reminder that Persian rhetoric is not always easy for English-speakers to interpret, a senior Israeli official has acknowledged that Iran’s president, Mahmoud *Ahmadinejad, never actually said that Israel “must be wiped off the map.”*
> 
> Those words were attributed to Mr. Ahmadinejad in 2005, in English translations of his speech to a “World Without Zionism” conference that October. As my colleague Ethan Bronner reported the next year, one problem was translating a metaphorical turn of phrase in Persian that has no exact English equivalent — there was, for instance, no mention of a map — and there was a heated debate about whether the original statement was a threat or a prediction.
> 
> ...







 Correct he said that Israel would be removed from the map, which means the same thing. And it was only much later that the ayotollahs realised that they had made a declaration of intent and had to withdraw the statement. Much the same as the other one threatened to unleash Irans nuclear weapons on Israel as soon as they had built them. At the same time stating that if it took the deaths of 1 million muslims to achieve the death of one Jew it was worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 You forget that Iran has its fingers in Yemen pies, Iraqi pies, Syrian pies, Egyptian pies, gaza pies, Jordanian pies and Lebanese pies. They also sponsor international terrorism far and wide including in the US and should be taught a few object lessons by having their Embassies shut down and all Iranian passport holders banned from entering western nations.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > now find a Jewish government spokesperson threatening to use nuclear weapons against its enemies if they attack ?
> ...







 No mention of Israel using nuclear weapons is there, want to try again ?


----------



## pbel (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Phoney, the Israeli State will never survive at War with Islam in the long run, only an acceptable peace can save her...

Nukes will be had by all as long as Israel has them in a war footing...


----------



## Humanity (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



General Moshe Dayan: 'Israel must be like a mad dog, too dangerous to bother.'

Israeli Prof - Israel Can Take The World Down With Us 
Samson Option - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry to interrupt your mutual mental masturbations.  In case you people haven't noticed Islam is also at war with itself. Israel and the West are sitting pretty while Muslims are slaughtering each other in the hundreds of thousands and will be doing so for decades to come.  All Israel has to do is NOTHING and let the Muslims keep killing each other.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Pies? Would you like to give links to substantiate your claims.


----------



## pbel (Aug 4, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


If Israel starts to take down the Earth with its Sampson Option Russia China and the USA will nuke her first!


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Moslems have been at war with Jews ever since the muhammedan dog and pony show was invented. It's muhammedans who refuse to make peace and co-exist with Israel.  

The greatest "nukular" danger now is the sunni islamist panic over the shia islamist cult's acquisition of nukular technology. The sunni and shia despise each other and the greatest threat to the M.E. is these two death cults beginning a race to nuke-up.

Honestly, these two Death Cults acquiring technology they are incapable of developing on their own is much like watching children playing with matches.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 The state of Israel has lasted 67 years even though the muslims outnumber them 1 million to 1. An acceptable peace has been offered many times, and the muslims have refused to even talk demanding unacceptable terms and conditions. So Isreal just has to keep her borders closed and keep returning the fire until the world see's the true islam.  And even then the muslims would lose as they would turn the M.E to glass and still not have a Palestine.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








Still no evidence of threats using nuclear weapons from an official Israeli government source


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The source is biased and partisan so can be discounted, *now find a Jewish government spokesperson threatening to use nuclear weapons against its enemies if they attack ?*
> ...



Watched the video in Hotel Dan, read the article in Electronic Intifada;

1. E.I. mashed up and glued the quotes from different sentences-
NO DIRECT MENTION OF NUKING ANYONE...although an example of Truman's answer and way of thinking (in regards to amounts of dead) but never mentioning that Israel could/would nuke Iran.

2. Most of the links in the article are to back up some HUGE claims,
those link are guess it.....links from Electronic Intifada itself. 

Maybe next time Chooch.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

pbel said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...








And where does it say that Israel will do this, pinpoint the exact official announcement from the Israeli government that states they will use nuclear weapons.
 You will find that by this time it would be too late and the ICBM's would have already been deployed, and fulfilling the end times. ONE GOOD THING ISLAM WOULD CEASE TO EXIST AS WELL


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








Already given by others over the last few moths if Irans attacks by proxy on other nations. Fingers in pies is an English expression that means involved in or engaged in


----------



## pbel (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Acceptable only to Israel...Post what Israel offered that does not include land beyond the 67 Armistice lines.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Deflecting


pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



DEFLECTING


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...









 The offers in line with UN res 242 of course, that clearly states that mutual borders have to be negotiated and that Israel does not have to give up all the land it occupied in 1967.
 Why do you use the 1967 ceasefire lines when they don't apply to Palestine, just Jordan and Egypt. The Palestinians did not sign any ceasefire agreements so they take what they are offered.


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

Both Phoney and Rylah are grasping at straws by "claiming" that since Israel has not DIRECTLY threatened Iran with a nuke, that Iran should not fear the military might of Israel (especially when fully backed by most of the west.)

Of course that is a ridiculous argument and Iran knows full well that to prevent the belligerence of Israel is and will ALWAYS be Persia having a nuke.

Can Israel deny that she has 400 plus nukes????
Where is it written that Israel is the only ME country that should have such weapons?
Can anyone seriously claim....under her current war-mongering leadership.... that Israel is a peaceful nation?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Both Phoney and Rylah are grasping at straws by "claiming" that since Israel has not DIRECTLY threatened Iran with a nuke, that Iran should not fear the military might of Israel (especially when fully backed by most of the west.)
> 
> Of course that is a ridiculous argument and Iran knows full well that to prevent the belligerence of Israel is and will ALWAYS be Persia having a nuke.
> 
> ...


I hereby declare that Israel is a peaceful nation, except when attacked by belligerent islamists. Do you want a minimum of three examples when Israel was threatened with annihilation by belligerent mohammedans?


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

The fact that so many so-called "Americans" defendthe belligerance of Israel is due to 2 important factors:

1. The efficacy of AIPAC, and
2. The blatant hatred of anything Obama

Folfs should ask themselves these questions:

a. Which country has the MOST breaches of UN sanctions?
b. Which country has energetically lobbied (but is failing) most of the west to NOT recognize Palestine as a legitimate country.
c. Which country has refused to sign on the nuclear non-proliferation treaties?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Both Phoney and Rylah are grasping at straws by "claiming" that since Israel has not DIRECTLY threatened Iran with a nuke, that Iran should not fear the military might of Israel (especially when fully backed by most of the west.)
> 
> Of course that is a ridiculous argument and Iran knows full well that to prevent the belligerence of Israel is and will ALWAYS be Persia having a nuke.
> 
> ...







 And you have finally admitted that you are a LIAR and that Israel has never threatened anyone with nuclear weapons.

 Can you prove beyond reasonable doubt that Israel does have 400 nuclear weapons ?

 Where has it been written that other M.E. nations cant have a nuclear weapon ?

 Can you show and prove this alleged warmongering using valid unbiased non partisan sources, or admit that you are the one warmongering against Israel.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The fact that so many so-called "Americans" defendthe belligerance of Israel is due to 2 important factors:
> 
> 1. The efficacy of AIPAC, and
> 2. The blatant hatred of anything Obama
> ...


You're getting a little frantic there, Bunky. I think you will find that US (and European) support for Israel has much to do with common goals, interests and socio-poiltical values. Islamic fascism is identical to Nazi fascism that both we in the US and Europeans share a common history fighting against.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The fact that so many so-called "Americans" defendthe belligerance of Israel is due to 2 important factors:
> 
> 1. The efficacy of AIPAC, and
> 2. The blatant hatred of anything Obama
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Depends on what you class as breaches of UN sanctions, I believe it was Iraq .

 Proving what exactly ?

 Try the US, and Korea for starters.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Americans tired of Israel lobby and Netanyahu: Ex-US army psychological warfare officer
*
*The Americans are “tired of” the influence of the Israel lobby in the United States and of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, says Scott Bennet, a US counter-terrorism analyst.*

“The US/AIPAC propaganda machine has been brain-washing the American citizens with some core propaganda themes,” said Bennet, a former US army psychological warfare officer.

He stated that “the themes are that the Americans are constantly told by Fox News, by congressional people who are paid to wage endless wars is that:

1) Iran is obsessed with the absolute annihilation of Israel like a body’s biological defense mechanism devoted to destroying an evading parasite,

 2) Iran is obsessed with creating nuclear weapon and it’s going to lie, cheat, deceive in order to do so, in order to achieve its first goal to annihilate Israel, and,

3) Iran will try and bomb and destroy Israel, then Europe, then the United States.”

The analyst said the AIPAC is “going to be spending a lot of money, but what they’re going to be spending it on is all negative, it’s all violence, it’s all threat, it’s all fear.”

“And Americans have had enough of that,” he noted. “I think instinctively they’re tired of that.”

PressTV- Americans tired of Israel lobby


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> *Americans tired of Israel lobby and Netanyahu: Ex-US army psychological warfare officer
> *
> *The Americans are “tired of” the influence of the Israel lobby in the United States and of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, says Scott Bennet, a US counter-terrorism analyst.*
> 
> ...


"Ayatollah TV"

How cute.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The fact that so many so-called "Americans" defendthe belligerance of Israel is due to 2 important factors:
> 
> 1. The efficacy of AIPAC, and
> 2. The blatant hatred of anything Obama
> ...




So much bull in one post:

a. Iran, Saudi's ,Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iraq....but try to prove Your point FACTUALY

b. Israel dreams of letting those savages run/ruin themselves...
But they miss every opportunity to for a state. Even before '67 when there were no balestinians in the world.
what Israel fights is against GIVING territory for NOTHING but rockets in it's towns.

c. It's not obliged to. Since nobody can prove we have any such weapons.  Iran learned from us don't You get it?


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> And you have finally admitted that you are a LIAR and that Israel has never threatened anyone with nuclear weapons.
> 
> Can you prove beyond reasonable doubt that Israel does have 400 nuclear weapons ?
> 
> ...



Hey, nitwit.......Who stated (except you in your delusions) that the ONLY threat against a country has to be nuclear?

Secondly, have you ever heard of _ANY_ IAEA inspections allowed in Israel?


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> c. It's not obliged to. Since nobody can prove *we *have any such weapons.



OOoops, you gave yourself away with that "we", don't you think?? LOL


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > c. It's not obliged to. Since nobody can prove *we *have any such weapons.
> ...




Hhhh my first post was called "Anti-Zionist Israeli"....
Don't You think You exposed Your level the second You've called me names when dealing with FACT that are against You BELIEFS?


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Depends on what you class as breaches of UN sanctions, I believe it was Iraq .
> 
> Proving what exactly ?
> 
> Try the US, and Korea for starters.



There are *SEVENTY-SEVEN* sanctions against Israel...the MOST of any other country.....and since you asked, (LOL) here they are (happy reading): 

*UN Resolutions Against Israel, 1955-2013 *

Resolution 106: "...‘condemns’ Israel for Gaza raid"
Resolution 111: "...‘condemns’ Israel for raid on Syria that killed fifty-six people"
Resolution 127: "...‘recommends’ Israel suspend its ‘no-man’s zone’ in Jerusalem"
Resolution 162: "...‘urges’ Israel to comply with UN decisions"
Resolution 171: "...determines flagrant violations’ by Israel in its attack on Syria"
Resolution 228: "...‘censures’ Israel for its attack on Samu in the West Bank, then under Jordanian control"
Resolution 237: "...‘urges’ Israel to allow return of new 1967 Palestinian refugees"
Resolution 248: "...‘condemns’ Israel for its massive attack on Karameh in Jordan"
Resolution 250: "...‘calls on’ Israel to refrain from holding military parade in Jerusalem"
Resolution 251: "...‘deeply deplores’ Israeli military parade in Jerusalem in defiance of Resolution 250"
Resolution 252: "...‘declares invalid’ Israel’s acts to unify Jerusalem as Jewish capital"
Resolution 256: "...‘condemns’ Israeli raids on Jordan as ‘flagrant violation"
Resolution 259: "...‘deplores’ Israel’s refusal to accept UN mission to probe occupation"
Resolution 262: "...‘condemns’ Israel for attack on Beirut airport"
Resolution 265: "...‘condemns’ Israel for air attacks for Salt in Jordan"
Resolution 267: "...‘censures’ Israel for administrative acts to change the status of Jerusalem"
Resolution 270: "...‘condemns’ Israel for air attacks on villages in southern Lebanon"
Resolution 271: "...‘condemns’ Israel’s failure to obey UN resolutions on Jerusalem"
Resolution 279: "...‘demands’ withdrawal of Israeli forces from Lebanon"
Resolution 280: "....‘condemns’ Israeli’s attacks against Lebanon"
Resolution 285: "...‘demands’ immediate Israeli withdrawal form Lebanon"
Resolution 298: "...‘deplores’ Israel’s changing of the status of Jerusalem"
Resolution 313: "...‘demands’ that Israel stop attacks against Lebanon"
Resolution 316: "...‘condemns’ Israel for repeated attacks on Lebanon"
Resolution 317: "...‘deplores’ Israel’s refusal to release Arabs abducted in Lebanon"
Resolution 332: "...‘condemns’ Israel’s repeated attacks against Lebanon"
Resolution 337: "...‘condemns’ Israel for violating Lebanon’s sovereignty"
Resolution 347: "...‘condemns’ Israeli attacks on Lebanon"
Resolution 425: "...‘calls on’ Israel to withdraw its forces from Lebanon"
Resolution 427: "...‘calls on’ Israel to complete its withdrawal from Lebanon’
Resolution 444: "...‘deplores’ Israel’s lack of cooperation with UN peacekeeping forces"
Resolution 446: "...‘determines’ that Israeli settlements are a ‘serious obstruction’ to peace and calls on Israel to abide by the Fourth Geneva Convention"
Resolution 450: "...‘calls on’ Israel to stop attacking Lebanon"
Resolution 452: "...‘calls on’ Israel to cease building settlements in occupied territories"
Resolution 465: "...‘deplores’ Israel’s settlements and asks all member states not to assist Israel’s settlements program"
Resolution 467: "...‘strongly deplores’ Israel’s military intervention in Lebanon"
Resolution 468: "...‘calls on’ Israel to rescind illegal expulsions of two Palestinian mayors and a judge and to facilitate their return"
Resolution 469: "...‘strongly deplores’ Israel’s failure to observe the council’s order not to deport Palestinians"
Resolution 471: "...‘expresses deep concern’ at Israel’s failure to abide by the Fourth Geneva Convention"
Resolution 476: "...‘reiterates’ that Israel’s claims to Jerusalem are ‘null and void’
Resolution 478: "...‘censures (Israel) in the strongest terms’ for its claim to Jerusalem in its ‘Basic Law’
Resolution 484: "...‘declares it imperative’ that Israel re-admit two deported Palestinian mayors"
Resolution 487: "...‘strongly condemns’ Israel for its attack on Iraq’s nuclear facility"
Resolution 497: "...‘decides’ that Israel’s annexation of Syria’s Golan Heights is ‘null and void’ and demands that Israel rescind its decision forthwith"
Resolution 498: "...‘calls on’ Israel to withdraw from Lebanon"
Resolution 501: "...‘calls on’ Israel to stop attacks against Lebanon and withdraw its troops"
Resolution 509: "...‘demands’ that Israel withdraw its forces forthwith and unconditionally from Lebanon"
Resolution 515: "...‘demands’ that Israel lift its siege of Beirut and allow food supplies to be brought in"
Resolution 517: "...‘censures’ Israel for failing to obey UN resolutions and demands that Israel withdraw its forces from Lebanon"
Resolution 518: "...‘demands’ that Israel cooperate fully with UN forces in Lebanon"
Resolution 520: "...‘condemns’ Israel’s attack into West Beirut"
Resolution 573: "...‘condemns’ Israel ‘vigorously’ for bombing Tunisia in attack on PLO headquarters
Resolution 587: "...‘takes note’ of previous calls on Israel to withdraw its forces from Lebanon and urges all parties to withdraw"
Resolution 592: "...‘strongly deplores’ the killing of Palestinian students at Bir Zeit University by Israeli troops"
Resolution 605: "...‘strongly deplores’ Israel’s policies and practices denying the human rights of Palestinians
Resolution 607: "...‘calls on’ Israel not to deport Palestinians and strongly requests it to abide by the Fourth Geneva Convention
Resolution 608: "...‘deeply regrets’ that Israel has defied the United Nations and deported Palestinian civilians"
Resolution 636: "...‘deeply regrets’ Israeli deportation of Palestinian civilians
Resolution 641: "...‘deplores’ Israel’s continuing deportation of Palestinians
Resolution 672: "...‘condemns’ Israel for violence against Palestinians at the Haram al-Sharif/Temple Mount
Resolution 673: "...‘deplores’ Israel’s refusal to cooperate with the United Nations
Resolution 681: "...‘deplores’ Israel’s resumption of the deportation of Palestinians
Resolution 694: "...‘deplores’ Israel’s deportation of Palestinians and calls on it to ensure their safe and immediate return
Resolution 726: "...‘strongly condemns’ Israel’s deportation of Palestinians
Resolution 799: "...‘strongly condemns’ Israel’s deportation of 413 Palestinians and calls for their immediate return
Resolution 904: "...‘strongly condemns’ the massacre in Hebron and its aftermath which took the lives of more than 50 Palestinian civilians and injured several hundred others"
Resolution 1073: "...‘calls for’ the immediate cessation and reversal of all acts which have resulted in the aggravation of the situation, ‘calls for‘ the safety and protection of Palestinian civilians to be ensured"
Resolution 1322: "...‘condemns’ acts of violence, especially the excessive use of force against Palestinians, resulting in injury and loss of human life"
Resolution 1402: "...‘calls upon’ both parties to move immediately to a meaningful ceasefire; calls for the withdrawal of Israeli troops from Palestinian cities, including Ramallah"
Resolution 1403: "...‘demands’ the implementation of its resolution 1402 (2002) without delay"
Resolution 1405: "...‘emphasizes’ the urgency of access of medical and humanitarian organizations to the Palestinian civilian population"
Resolution 1435: "...‘demands’ that Israel immediately cease measures in and around Ramallah including the destruction of Palestinian civilian and security infrastructure"
Resolution 1544: "...‘calls on’ Israel to respect its obligations under international humanitarian law, and insists, in particular, on its obligation not to undertake demolition of homes contrary to that law"
Resolution 1860: "...‘calls for’ an immediate, durable and fully respected ceasefire, leading to the full withdrawal of Israeli forces from Gaza; ‘calls for‘ the unimpeded provision and distribution throughout Gaza of humanitarian assistance, including of food, fuel and medical treatment"
Resolution 1937: "...‘urges’ the Government of Israel to expedite the withdrawal of its army from northern Ghajar without further delay"
Resolution 2004: "...‘urges’ the Government of Israel to expedite the withdrawal of its army from northern Ghajar without further delay"
Resolution 2064: "...‘urges’ the Government of Israel to expedite the withdrawal of its army from northern Ghajar without further delay"


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > *Americans tired of Israel lobby and Netanyahu: Ex-US army psychological warfare officer
> ...



There is western media which is 96% owned by the Zionists and there is eastern media.

Pretty obvious which one* covers up* facts about zionists and which one *reports* the facts.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that so many so-called "Americans" defendthe belligerance of Israel is due to 2 important factors:
> ...



Typical BLABBITE "honesty" ....*still* denying Israel has nukes even though the whole world knows better.

Better tell your BLABBI you need a better script to use.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what you class as breaches of UN sanctions, I believe it was Iraq .
> ...



Link or we should take Your say-so?
Now I'm not sure that resolutions are proven breaches...more like
sign of will from other countries


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



All original here baby....no one denies anything. Don't You get it?
BUT no one can prove otherwise either.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Because zionist denials are SOOO reliable,  amirite? lol


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what you class as breaches of UN sanctions, I believe it was Iraq .
> ...



Nice copy-paste job:

Resolution 265: "...‘condemns’ Israel for *air attacks for Salt* in Jordan"
What's this bull cake?


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...




Care to prove?


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Strawman argument much, cupcake?

Here is a list of UN resolutions that Israel has not complied with, far more than Iraq. Note that she has also illegally developed nuclear weapons. Further, the situation is far worse than would at first appear, it involves the serious distortion of the official Security Council record by the profligate use by the United States of its veto power. (See Table) Israel's, defiance goes back to its very beginnings. This collection of resolutions criticizing Israel is unmatched by the record of any other nation as Israel stands in violation of more UN resolutions than ANY OTHER NATION ON EARTH.

Resolution 265: "...‘condemns’ Israel for *air attacks for Salt* in Jordan"

A list of UN Resolutions against Israel


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



It's already proven. Crawl out from under your rock...it'll be good for you.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

AIPAC ...DOES NOT RUN OUR CONGRESS, it only PAYS THEM!!!


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



Do You even know what strawman fallacy is? I merely ASKED him never falsely represented
him.

From Your link:
*A list of UN Resolutions against "Israel"
Posted By: wtnf
*
The author was so embarrassed he didn't even mention his real name.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



By whom where?


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Use the 25 Rules of Disinformation, much?

9. Play Dumb. No matter what evidence or logical argument is offered, avoid discussing issues with denial they have any credibility, make any sense, provide any proof, contain or make a point, have logic, or support a conclusion. Mix well for maximum effect.

19. Ignore proof presented, demand impossible proofs. This is perhaps a variant of the “play dumb” rule. Regardless of what material may be presented by an opponent in public forums, claim the material irrelevant and demand proof that is impossible for the opponent to come by (it may exist, but not be at his disposal, or it may be something which is known to be safely destroyed or withheld, such as a murder weapon). In order to completely avoid discussing issues may require you to categorically deny and be critical of media or books as valid sources, deny that witnesses are acceptable, or even deny that statements made by government or other authorities have any meaning or relevance.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



So still not dealing with facts.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> *Americans tired of Israel lobby and Netanyahu: Ex-US army psychological warfare officer
> *
> *The Americans are “tired of” the influence of the Israel lobby in the United States and of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, says Scott Bennet, a US counter-terrorism analyst.*
> 
> ...







Iranian news outlet's are not valid non partisan sources


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...







 If the proof presented is unsubstantiated then it is not valid, when you realise that certain media outlets are sy=uspect then you might try harder to provide substantiated evidence.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Yes indeed, several media outlets are indeed suspect. ABC, CNN, NBC, CBS, FOX, NYT, AP, are all suspect. Collectively they are known as the ZioMedia conglomerate ABCNNBCBSFOXNYTAP.

Some people (marxists usually) regard that particular acronym as being the name of the god they worship.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And you have finally admitted that you are a LIAR and that Israel has never threatened anyone with nuclear weapons.
> ...






 Yes as Israel did sign up to the treaty, and pulled out when the islamonazis wanted the IAEA inspectors to divulge what weapons were available, where they were kept and how many of each. That was when Israel and the US pulled out of the NPT

 How about a link to your claim then, or would that be too hard ?


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

As an American, I look FIRST for U.S. best interests....and only second for the welfare of any other nation...
I wish NO harm to the common Israeli citizen, but that country's leadersip has maintained its hold over the population strictly through constant fear and hate spewing.

Several European countries have either recognized Palestine or are about to do so....breaking the stnglehold that Israel has had through its guilt-propaganda over anyone who dares criticize her. ENOUGH !!!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what you class as breaches of UN sanctions, I believe it was Iraq .
> ...







 How many brought by islamonazi nations, or nations subservient to islamonazis. And you do know that UN resolutions have no powers in international law and are just recommendations.

 Also these resolutions are not  UN sanctions so you fail again in your haste to produce ANTI ISRAELI RACISM.

 Now want to try again, only this time producing some actual sanctions by the UN against Israel


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...


Your tedious cut and paste above, following your equally tedious cut and paste from Ayatollah TV gives no one confidence that your comedy routine is worth anyone's time.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...







 How about a link from an unbiased source that proves that Zionists own 96% of the media in the west ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...







 And you still insist it has even though there is no proof of any actual nuclear weapons. The many satellites in orbit that are capable of detecting nuclear weapons would have found them by now, and Russia, China and Pakistan would have told the world all about them and where they were.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> As an American, I look FIRST for U.S. best interests....and only second for the welfare of any other nation...
> I wish NO harm to the common Israeli citizen, but that country's leadersip has maintained its hold over the population strictly through constant fear and hate spewing.
> 
> Several European countries have either recognized Palestine or are about to do so....breaking the stnglehold that Israel has had through its guilt-propaganda over anyone who dares criticize her. ENOUGH !!!







 And recognising Palestine means nothing until they do something about it. This would mean losing all the INWRA money and support and having to raise their own money to buy food and building supplies.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...








 No because there is no evidence of any nuclear weapons, that is until one is deployed. Or the spy sats pick up traces of them in underground silo's


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...








 Which are recommendations only and have no power in international law. This means they are nothing but paper exercises and you use them as if they were court sentences.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...







 NOPE it has never been proven at all, as the NGO's have produced evidence to show these media outlets have constantly produced racist attacks on the Jews and Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> AIPAC ...DOES NOT RUN OUR CONGRESS, it only PAYS THEM!!!







 But not to the extent that Saudi, Pakistan and the NRG do, better to just put all the criminal politicians in prison when they are caught taking money from lobbyists. Then take all their property from them as compensation for the damage done.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> *Americans tired of Israel lobby and Netanyahu: Ex-US army psychological warfare officer
> *
> *The Americans are “tired of” the influence of the Israel lobby in the United States and of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, says Scott Bennet, a US counter-terrorism analyst.*
> 
> ...



Press TV, Achmed?  The propaganda arm of the Islamic republic of Iran?

ENGAGE FLUSH!


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



Achmed, can you show us a legitimate link that shows 96% of Western media is Zionist owned?  Damn what a ducking dumbass you are!


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Shlomo, are you not able to do any online research with the free 0bama Iphone you use to shill with?

Do you need me to teach you how to look things up online? I'm a pretty good teacher. I understand my zio pupils tend to be *slow* and need extra tutoring.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



You're saying the


Roudy said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > *Americans tired of Israel lobby and Netanyahu: Ex-US army psychological warfare officer
> ...



Are you claiming the propaganda arm of the marxist Israeli Zionists ABCNNBCBSFOXNYTAP is somehow better?

ENGAGE FLUSH!


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

*AIPAC launches all-out war against Iran agreement*

AIPAC, which has *more than 100,000 members* and maintains* a vast pool* of Zionist donors, has also started targeting vulnerable Democrats in order to change their mind on the Vienna accord, reports said.

“The foreign lobby [AIPAC] is going into specific districts and trying to pressure Democrats who might be vulnerable in the next election cycle,” Daniel Patrick Welch, a political commentator in Boston, told Press TV on Thursday.

“And what they’ll do is* paint anyone* who doesn’t toe the line as being against Israel, and anti-Semitic etc, etc - *the usual line*. And they spend a lot of money doing that,” he added.

PressTV-AIPAC starts all-out war on Iran accord

*I believe it*...look at how the AIPAC shills here are targeting me *and* anyone else that doesn't kiss their butts.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...




Fritz, we'd all be thankful to see the truth, so either show us what You've got or stop trolling.

P.S. Sorry German people.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Syphilitic, Insane, Dictator for Life of the State of Israel*


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> *AIPAC launches all-out war against Iran agreement*
> 
> AIPAC, which has *more than 100,000 members* and maintains* a vast pool* of Zionist donors, has also started targeting vulnerable Democrats in order to change their mind on the Vienna accord, reports said.
> 
> ...




You really think those guys would waste their time on some meaningless troll?

AIPAC aligns with influential people.

Second thought: You know people like You ARE influential. You do a great job for the Hasbara,
by presenting those who are still confused with Your ignorance and hate.
Really makes their job easier convincing  educated westerners.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> *AIPAC launches all-out war against Iran agreement*
> 
> AIPAC, which has *more than 100,000 members* and maintains* a vast pool* of Zionist donors, has also started targeting vulnerable Democrats in order to change their mind on the Vienna accord, reports said.
> 
> ...


Believe it. The Iranian Mullocrats will tell you what to think and believe.

There's a good clone.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > *AIPAC launches all-out war against Iran agreement*
> ...



Speaking of clones; lets talk about* your* weird pseudo_ "religion"_.


Those who* call* themselves "Jews" are for the most part just a bunch of Babelites like the rest of we Europeans. Our ancestors were scattered out of the middle east from the tower of Babel before the first Israelite was ever born.

By religion (following the laws of the Israelites), they are* not* Jews, But they are *Blabbites*, who follow the concocted religion of their* Blabbi's (false rabbis).* All who claim to follow Judaism, calling themselves Jews are *Blabbites*. (those who follow the fabricated laws of God centuries after Christ).


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...




Let us hear more of this wisdom of Yours. So what should we do Shabtai?
Can I call You Shabtai? Thank You.


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Yes as Israel did sign up to the treaty, and pulled out when the islamonazis wanted the IAEA inspectors to divulge what weapons were available, where they were kept and how many of each. That was when Israel and the US pulled out of the NPT




First we are NOT talking about the U.S. (that'd be another thread)....but we are talking about Israel....
So, when the IAEA shows up, all they're supposed to do is to check if the bathrooms are clean and the coffee maker works.....Otherwise, Israel demands those inspectors pull out and never come back....Cute !!!


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



BOO HOO ! Poor Israel.

Speaking of racism.

This is a semitic jew.





As you can see he is serving in the IDF. I have not said a thing about his sect so your accusation of racism falls flat.

It is the white non semitic Eastern European BLABBITES who laughingly call themselves "Jews" that are the racists.


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> How many brought by islamonazi nations, or nations subservient to islamonazis. And you do know that UN resolutions have no powers in international law and are just recommendations.
> 
> Also these resolutions are not UN sanctions so you fail again in your haste to produce ANTI ISRAELI RACISM.
> 
> Now want to try again, only this time producing some actual sanctions by the UN against Israel



Well, you're kind of cute and funny when you get pissed....You know what, let Israel be the ROUGUE nation not following the U.N or any other countries' resolutions......that only means MORE countries will soon recognize and support Palestine.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

When Dictator for Life Netanyahu calls Israel the "Jewish State"; he means only *WHITE* Blabbites.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> I am fully aware that SA is not happy about it either, too bad. Israel and SA hate to see Iran progress, they are not afraid of the bomb of which Iran does not possess.



If you are so aware why do you lie? SA has stated it will acquire nukes (probably from Pakistan) if Iran gets one. Ironically, the possibility that Israel has had nukes for decades has not motivated SA to go nuclear, revealing who the Saudis believe to be the real regional threat ... IRAN.


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> And you still insist it has even though there is no proof of any actual nuclear weapons.



*Israel has a substantial arsenal of nuclear weapons*.

Former CIA Director Robert Gates said so during his 2006 Senate confirmation hearings for secretary of defense, when he noted—while serving as a university president—that Iran is surrounded by “powers with nuclear weapons,” including “the Israelis to the west.” Former President Jimmy Carter said so in 2008 and again this year, in interviews and speeches in which he pegged the number of Israel’s nuclear warheads at 150 to around 300.

But due to a quirk of federal secrecy rules, such remarks generally cannot be made even now by those who work for the U.S. government and hold active security clearances. In fact, U.S. officials, even those on Capitol Hill, are routinely admonished not to mention the existence of an Israeli nuclear arsenal and occasionally punished when they do so.

The policy of never publicly confirming what a scholar once called one of the world’s “worst-kept secrets” dates from a political deal between the United States and Israel in the late 1960s.

[A deal was struck between Nixon and Meir] Israel would not test its nuclear weapons or announce it possessed them, while the United States wouldn’t press Israel to give them up or to sign the Non-Proliferation Treaty, and would halt its annual inspections of* Dimona, the site of Israel’s Negev Nuclear Research Center.

Israel s Worst-Kept Secret - The Atlantic*


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Which are recommendations only and have no power in international law. This means they are nothing but paper exercises and you use them as if they were court sentences.



Pretty much what was said by the Germans in the 1930s.


----------



## pbel (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


*Six Jewish Companies Control 96% of the World's Media ...*
Six Big Lies About The Ukraine Washington s Narrative Is Pure Propaganda Socio-Economics History Blog*jewish*-companies-control-*9*...

Cached
Similar
Apr 15, 2013 - _*You*_ see, I know it and _*you*_ know it that no _*American*_ president _*can*_ be in a position ... We control congress, we control the _*media*_, we control _*show*_ biz, and we ... Disney also _*owns*_ Miramax Films, run by the Weinstein brothers.
Missing: legitimate ‎link ‎western
*These 6 Corporations Control 90% Of The Media In America ...*
www.businessinsider.com/these-6-corporations-control-9...

Cached
Similar
Business Insider

Loading...
Jun 14, 2012 - This infographic created by Jason at Frugal Dad _*shows*_ that almost all _*media*_ comes from the same six sources. ... While some big sites, like Digg and Reddit aren't _*owned*_ by any of the ... _*You can*_ remove them here: Options ...
Missing: legitimate ‎western


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I am fully aware that SA is not happy about it either, too bad. Israel and SA hate to see Iran progress, they are not afraid of the bomb of which Iran does not possess.
> ...



Yes an apparently when Bibi said in 1992 that Iran will have nukes in 5 years and most likely 2, SA knew it was a bluff as well.  Then again he said it and has been saying it constantly. When we didn't even go into Iran, no problem , now that we have been monitoring and made an agreement with them, BIG PROBLEM.
 Why, sanctions being lifted, and they can't stand it. Also Israel want to get rid of Iran to take over Syria and Lebanon. Well let SA buy a Pakistan bomb, they may of already. What you need to be worried about is an Israel False Flag.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



SA buys nukes from it's Israeli "ally".


----------



## pbel (Aug 4, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I am fully aware that SA is not happy about it either, too bad. Israel and SA hate to see Iran progress, they are not afraid of the bomb of which Iran does not possess.
> ...


Don't worry Sniffy, SA will have a few pointed at Israel too!


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

pbel said:


> Don't worry Sniffy, SA will have a few pointed at Israel too!



Which brings up the thorny topic of who hates whom more....Shia vs. Sunni; Sunni vs. Shia; Sunni vs. Israelis; Shia vs. Israelis; and Israelis hating just about everybody who doesn't tow the Zionist dogma. (U.S. evangelicals beware.)


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...


You suffer from such angst because Jews are successful and you're not.


----------



## pbel (Aug 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


you suffer from being Hollow Hollie, and it shows.


----------



## maxblankfeld (Aug 4, 2015)

What I have to say is here: A Message To Our Members of Congress - The Times of Israel


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Hollie said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Another one of the ole Jewish comebacks, your jealous or your an anti-Semite. Believe it when we say we are not jealous of Jews and the money they make, tell me why we still have to send our hard earned taxes to them. Your are right, Jew have an over abundance of wealth in the US alone, of which they create tax free non profit Jewish organizations to keep from paying taxes, and the charities that most give to are jewish charities, and yet despite all that, us US tax payers send them money.  In many aspects they such us dry, and often they are behind a lot of white collar crime here in the states. 

Now as far as I'm concerned the Zionist can take their billions and go to Israel with it, and stay the heck out of US politics.


----------



## pbel (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Saudi Arabia bankrolled Pakistan's Nukes...
Results



*Saudi nuclear weapons 'on order' from Pakistan - BBC News*
www.bbc.com/.../world-middle-east-24...
Cached
Similar
British Broadcasting Corporation

Loading...
Nov 6, 2013 - _*Saudi Arabia*_ has invested in _*Pakistani nuclear weapons*_ projects which are ready ... that nuclear weapons made in Pakistan on behalf of _*Saudi Arabia*_ are now sitting .... How a group of grannies _*funded*_ their first trip to the sea.
*Saudi Arabia and Pakistan's nuclear weapons pact ...*
Business Insider*saudi*-*arabia*-and-*pakistans*-*nu*...
Cached
Similar
Business Insider

Loading...
Feb 4, 2015 - _*Saudi Arabia*_ has _*funded Pakistan's*_ nuclear ambitions.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...




Why? Let's be straight for a moment- they outsmarted everybody, kings, popes...EVERYBODY. You can get free from 'jewish slavery' by changing to some arab masters....heard they appreciate female slaves very much...You're welcome there're no joooos there.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Incoherent much?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Outsmarted everyone. Yes that is why every country they lived in they got kicked out of. There is something very sinister with the great maj. of them. They think they are better than everyone, taught from a young age they are chosen ones, but most turn out to be atheist but still maintain their egotistical superior attitude, and then their God becomes money and anti Semitism, which are the tools they use to control everyone and exert their control. Its being played out daily on TV, and just watch our politicians. Since I believe there are some good politicians, they have to be very careful what they say. I have had to watch way too many people speak the truth only to have to swallow their pride and make an public apology to Jews on national TV or news paper. Actors, Politician, Journalist, are the main ones affected. Its sad when you have to witness the power they exert over people. Power over free speech.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

The cultural marxist, Edomites/Khazars who call themselves "The Jews" *tm*, who pretend to be semites and the descendants of the Biblical hebrews for political and financial gain, were kicked out of 110 countries over the past 1,000 years.

Naturally, it's everyone else's fault that happened;...  cause, you know......


Wait for it....


Drum roll, please...


The people in those 110 countries were all* anti-semitic.*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Another thing most of them would do well to take a few lessons from Pope Francis. I'll never forget Bibi telling him Jesus spoke Hebrew, and Pope Francis didn't  say anything. In case you don't know , Greek and Aramaic  were the two main languages in Judea during Jesus's day.  Also Pope Francis doesn't owe Israel any apology for recognizing Palestine, and I sure hope he doesn't give one.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

A couple of years ago the Catholic Church told the world Israelis ARE NOT the "Chosen People of God" and that the Zionists cannot use scripture to justify their terrorism and land theft of Palestine.

I was really surprised the Mossad didn't bomb the Vatican for that or poison the Pope.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Claiming befuddlement is not an excuse for ignorance.


That's not what I claimed, you dishrag whore.



Hollie said:


> Read the Hamas "Death Cult" charter. It defines who the aggressor is and the reasons for that aggression.


You need to read up on recent history, instead of claiming some 40 year old, outdated document, is still relevant today.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

You see I'm a Hebrew, looking like an Arab, with curly hair and brown eyes. I'm anti Zionist....but You guys work so hard demonizing every Hebrew...that You turn us all into Zionists.

I didn't even serve in the IDF but after hearing the ideas You repeat and the way You differentiate between Jew/Non-Jew, I can easily conclude that it constantly  changes,
according to what suits Your blind demonization.

When You need it, a jew is only a religious person, sometimes anyone who  says he's a jew, sometimes they're a nation, sometimes Poles, sometimes Russians or Khazars... Decide.

Otherwise there never gonna be a true dialog/debate. Just people accusing and defending.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Ok I've got 'YOUR' OPINION, or even a blind belief.
> As long as You don't explode....


It's not a belief, it's a fact.




rylah said:


> But You statement that Iran hasn't participated in war for 200 yrs
> became nonsense with Your answer.


That's not what I said.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> So when hamas fires illegal rockets at Israel it is Israel that is the aggressor when it defends against the illegal attacks ?


The rockets they fire are illegal; but they are fired in response to Israeli aggression.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

HOLLIE SAID: ↑
Read the Hamas "Death Cult" charter. It defines who the aggressor is and the reasons for that aggression.
---------------------------------------------

Does the _Hamas "Death Cult" charter_ say it was the State of Israel that created Hamas?


----------



## pbel (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> A couple of years ago the Catholic Church told the world Israelis ARE NOT the "Chosen People of God" and that the Zionists cannot use scripture to justify their terrorism and land theft of Palestine.
> 
> I was really surprised the Mossad didn't bomb the Vatican for that or poison the Pope.


When Einstein refused the Israeli Presidency, he said he feared the Zionist Fascism and declined.

Clearly he was right on this point!


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

AIPAC and all western 'Zionist Israel First' politicians, including those from Canada, UK, US etc.. IMHO, should all be deported back to Israel and be made to live in the squalor the Palestinians have been made to endure over the past decades by the Israeli Zionist regimes.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > You see I'm a Hebrew, looking like an Arab, with curly hair and brown eyes. I'm anti Zionist....but You guys work so hard demonizing every Hebrew...that You turn us all into Zionists.
> ...



Can't deal with  your shadow?

Ok let's go with You logic-Jew were expelle from 110 countries,
but You still claim they 'control' half of the world ...hmmm

Chosen people? Might be. but it were Hebrews themselves that chose God not the way You claim it.

Anyway I hope your Jewish owners treat You well...


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

pbel said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of years ago the Catholic Church told the world Israelis ARE NOT the "Chosen People of God" and that the Zionists cannot use scripture to justify their terrorism and land theft of Palestine.
> ...




I guess my hope to get some evidences in vain.

But wait he was German-Russian-Pole not a Jew. hat are You talking 'bout...jews only know how to make money. No way Einstein was a jew. right?


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> AIPAC and all western 'Zionist Israel First' politicians, including those from Canada, UK, US etc.. IMHO, should all be deported back to Israel and be made to live in the squalor the Palestinians have been made to endure over the past decades by the Israeli Zionist regimes.



Why bring more khazars-Russians-poles to Palestine?
It should be cleansed for the arab master race.
Right Fritz?


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > AIPAC and all western 'Zionist Israel First' politicians, including those from Canada, UK, US etc.. IMHO, should all be deported back to Israel and be made to live in the squalor the Palestinians have been made to endure over the past decades by the Israeli Zionist regimes.
> ...



Why bring more, indeed Shlomo. Especially when *The Pale* has always been their "homeland" anyway.

Will your handler allow you to talk about *The Pale* with the goim?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> AIPAC and all western 'Zionist Israel First' politicians, including those from Canada, UK, US etc.. IMHO, should all be deported back to Israel and be made to live in the squalor the Palestinians have been made to endure over the past decades by the Israeli Zionist regimes.


The Balestinians created their own squalor.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So, take your zionist goggles off and read the truth Phoney...

It's not rocket science, excuse the pun... 

You choice not to see veiled threats...

Your choice to see threats that are non existent... 

How can Iran, for example, threaten nuclear weapons, when they don't actually have any?


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

pbel said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...





that's what I've learned from You guys all about those fake monster joooos.
How could Einstein be a jooooo? He was not a banker and had no arab slaves.
Right.

Now are You gonna keep posting rubbish without links or any sources? I play how You play


----------



## Humanity (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Because Israel would make an "official announcement" wouldn't it!

Your bleating is becoming utterly ridiculous Phoney...

Islam would NOT cease to exist would it! Only the ME would cease to exist... No homeland for Jews... Well, you support that? No, didn't think so!


----------



## Humanity (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Deflecting
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> ...



How can fact be deflecting?


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



Let's see... he says I can talk to a goy only if I'm gonna drink his blood,
what your rhesus? I'm allergic to some slave blood...makes me wanna kill more arabs...


----------



## Humanity (Aug 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Both Phoney and Rylah are grasping at straws by "claiming" that since Israel has not DIRECTLY threatened Iran with a nuke, that Iran should not fear the military might of Israel (especially when fully backed by most of the west.)
> ...



How about YOU provide links from unbiased, non partisan sources disproving these allegations?

You cant' so, why do you expect others to provide links?


----------



## Humanity (Aug 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that so many so-called "Americans" defendthe belligerance of Israel is due to 2 important factors:
> ...



So, when European countries abstain from voting in favour of Israel... Thats support for Israel is it?


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



When was that different?


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

*AIPAC taking all but 3 freshmen Congresspeople to Israel in effort to sabotage Iran deal*

The American Israel Education Foundation (AIEF), the educational wing of hardline right-wing pro-Israel lobbying organization the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), is taking all but three freshmen US lawmakers on a tour of Israel, in hopes of turning them against the Iran nuclear deal.

Lawmakers to meet Netanyahu in Israel TheHill

*Everyone who set foot on that plane to Israel needs to be VOTED OUT OF OFFICE NEXT ELECTION!*

No government can serve two masters, and a government that serves Israel cannot and will not serve the American people. A friend of Israel is no friend of America. In these dark times America needs leaders who will put America first, second, and third!


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


When the prayer leader at your mosque has finished his Joooooo hating tirade, ask yourself which European / Western European nations recognize, have trading, commercial exchange, diplomatic relations, etc., with Israel. Ask yourself why it is, with almost certain exclusivity that the nations hostile to Israel share a common theme - a fascistic politico-religious ideology that was unfortunately, inflicted upon the globe by an Arab warlord.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> *AIPAC taking all but 3 freshmen Congresspeople to Israel in effort to sabotage Iran deal*
> 
> The American Israel Education Foundation (AIEF), the educational wing of hardline right-wing pro-Israel lobbying organization the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), is taking all but three freshmen US lawmakers on a tour of Israel, in hopes of turning them against the Iran nuclear deal.
> 
> ...


Jihad is both personal and collective, Bunky. Lead the charge, unless you're just the typical, keyboard wannabe jihadi.

You're just a melodramatic, chest-heaving blowhard, right?


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

Humanity said:


> How about YOU provide links from unbiased, non partisan sources disproving these allegations?
> 
> You cant' so, why do you expect others to provide links?



Well, my friend, its an old ploy used by morons to ask for links that may or may not exist....thinking, wrongly, that such would make them "winners" of an argument....It boils down to whomever asks the other first....a game that I refuse to play because it is.....well, reserved for morons.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > *AIPAC taking all but 3 freshmen Congresspeople to Israel in effort to sabotage Iran deal*
> ...



_jihad?_


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Jihad is both personal and collective, Bunky. Lead the charge, unless you're just the typical, keyboard wannabe jihadi.
> 
> You're just a melodramatic, chest-heaving blowhard, right?



Israel is not afraid of the Iran nuclear accord. Israel is, after all, a nuclear-armed state. Israel wants Iran smashed into rubble (by American soldiers) and the deal simply gets in the way!


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Jihad is both personal and collective, Bunky. Lead the charge, unless you're just the typical, keyboard wannabe jihadi.
> ...



What a coward. 

Won't lead the way and take one for the cause, eh?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...


Wannabe.


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> The *Balestinians* created their own squalor.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



But Mahmoud, you were the one that made the insane claim, not me.  So back it up.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> *AIPAC launches all-out war against Iran agreement*
> 
> AIPAC, which has *more than 100,000 members* and maintains* a vast pool* of Zionist donors, has also started targeting vulnerable Democrats in order to change their mind on the Vienna accord, reports said.
> 
> ...



Press TV again?  Ha ha ha. Engage flush by pulling on Mahmoud1250's ears!


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> But Mahmoud, you were the one that made the insane claim, not me.  So back it up.



Read carefully, Shlomo. Make sure you pronounce all of the syllables correctly.

Six Jewish Companies Control 96 of the World s Media


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> *Syphilitic, Insane, Dictator for Life of the State of Israel*



Israelis have free elections, Mahmoud. Go see a psychaitrist, you are showing signs of Mad Moooslem Disease.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Press TV again?  Ha ha ha. Engage flush by pulling on Mahmoud1250's ears!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > *Syphilitic, Insane, Dictator for Life of the State of Israel*
> ...



That's why Dictator for Life NuttyYahoo refused to allow the Palestinians to vote in the recent election, right Shlomo?

Because ..... wait for it..... _Israelis have free elections_...LOLOL


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The *Balestinians* created their own squalor.



ZioShills like Hymie...er ah...Hollie and RowdyYid HATE the maps.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So you get your info from a terrorist linked jihadi website, Mahmoud?  Maybe you should be reported to FBI?

Theunjustmedia News Perspectives


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



About two million Palestinian Muslim Arabs vote in the Israeli elections, and majority of Israeli Jews today are of non European decent.   That means it's you Moooslems that are the invaders in the Jewish holy land.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> So you get your info from a terrorist linked jihadi website, Mahmoud?  Maybe you should be reported to FBI?
> Theunjustmedia News Perspectives



Thank you Moshe; for verifying the* real*  reason *WHY* you are here at USMB....to rat out your fellow members to the FBI.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So when hamas fires illegal rockets at Israel it is Israel that is the aggressor when it defends against the illegal attacks ?
> ...



Bull.  The rockets are fired randomly and with an intent to kill civilians and provoke Israel. 

It's Israel that's defending itself against the bloodthirsty savages.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So you get your info from a terrorist linked jihadi website, Mahmoud?  Maybe you should be reported to FBI?
> ...



You aren't a fellow member, you are an enemy within jihadi pig that used a terrorist website to post information on this site.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> About two million Palestinian Muslim Arabs vote in the Israeli elections, and majority of Israeli Jews today are of non European decent.   That means it's you Moooslems that are the invaders in the Jewish holy land.



No link for your _CLAIM_, huh Moshe?

*Were Palestinians in Gaza allowed to vote?*

We know that the jewish nazis who want to level Gaza have refused to allow Palestinian refugees in Jordan, Lebanon, and Syria their right to vote in their own country of Palestine, now called israel since the jewish nazis invaded from Europe.

But were Palestinians in Gaza even allowed to vote?

And why haven't US phony christians and repukicons and the obama administration CONDEMNED the jewish nazis for their murders of 1400 Palestinians in Gaza INCLUDING the jewish nazis' murders of 400 children?

Aren't the phony christians in this country upset when a one day old conception of two cells dividing and calling that murdering babies?  Well, how about when jewish nazis murder real children? 

*The answer is NO - and for the same reason they didn't get to vote in last fall's election in the United States.*


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> *AIPAC taking all but 3 freshmen Congresspeople to Israel in effort to sabotage Iran deal*
> 
> The American Israel Education Foundation (AIEF), the educational wing of hardline right-wing pro-Israel lobbying organization the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), is taking all but three freshmen US lawmakers on a tour of Israel, in hopes of turning them against the Iran nuclear deal.
> 
> ...



Actually scum like you that supports Islamic terrorists and uses terrorists sites like this  Theunjustmedia News Perspectives Are the ones that are enemies to America.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You're an anti-semite. Filled with hate for a people you know are superior to you. Rubs your inferiority complex the wrong way, huh Moshe?

Israel is not afraid of the Iran nuclear accord. Israel is, after all, a nuclear-armed state. Israel wants Iran smashed into
rubble (by American soldiers) and the deal simply gets in the way!





Not that you care, right Moshe?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > About two million Palestinian Muslim Arabs vote in the Israeli elections, and majority of Israeli Jews today are of non European decent.   That means it's you Moooslems that are the invaders in the Jewish holy land.
> ...



Yes of course they are allowed to vote.  Two million Palestinian Arab Muslims that are citizens of Israel do vote. Shove your propaganda up yer Muhammad.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



And you jihadi Moooslems that danced on 9-11 care?  Gimmi a break Achmed.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Bull, the rockets are fired by Mossad agents and are aimed at empty fields. The rockets NEVER hit anything and are used as justification for IAF airstrikes by the Juden Nazis.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Ha sure.  Get back to us after you've taken your meds.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



MEMRI mis-translation much, Moshe?

MEMRI is a Mossad disinformation outlet.





Oy Vey ! Stupid goyim will always believe ANYTHING from our media. Our media has even trained them to believe we don't own 96% of the worlds media.
Six Jewish Companies Control 96 of the World s Media


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > But Mahmoud, you were the one that made the insane claim, not me.  So back it up.
> ...



I'm sure the FBI is monitoring you and the Islamic terrorist site you picked up that garbage from.

Theunjustmedia News Perspectives


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Ha sure.  Get back to us after you've taken your meds.



Babha Kama (113b): It is permitted to deceive Christians; Jew may lie and perjure to Condemn a Christian; Name of God not profaned when lying to Christians. 

Kallah (1b p. 18): Jew may perjure himself with a clear conscience. 

Schabbouth Hag. (d): Jews may swear falsely with subterfuge wording. 

Zohar (1 160a): Jews must always try to deceive Christians. 

Small wonder why you guys never talk about your Talmud to Christians, eh Moshe?


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




So history starts in '47 ..how convenient.
So there was already a Jewish nation back in the beginning, but no balestinians until 20 years later.

I like it so much when You shoot Yourself in the leg while repeating
Your regular program automatically.

Please keep on. No better Hasbara than a fool racist.


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I'm sure the FBI is monitoring you and the Islamic terrorist site you picked up that garbage from.



You do know that you're acting like a wannabe Nazi yourself, don't you? Grow up !!


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I'm sure the FBI is monitoring you and the Islamic terrorist site you picked up that garbage from.
> 
> Theunjustmedia News Perspectives



Why did you badger me for the link like a spoiled child throwing a tantrum Moshe when you haven't even looked through the link?

Six Jewish Companies Control 96 of the World s Media

Don't forget to report me to the FBI, Moshe. You want to collect your 30 pieces of silver, right Judas?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



Aw poor Mahmoud is getting unhinged now. Memri records and plays back clips from Muslim media.  Should you be teaching a class now, Mahmoud?


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> So history starts in '47 ..how convenient.
> So there was already a Jewish nation back in the beginning, but no balestinians until 20 years later.
> 
> I like it so much when You shoot Yourself in the leg while repeating
> ...



You're more stupid an incomprehensible than usual.....


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the FBI is monitoring you and the Islamic terrorist site you picked up that garbage from.
> ...



I don't need to report you, this site is already being monitored.  Keep up Mahmoud.  You just gave yourself away by using this site.  It has jihadi terrorist written all over it:

Theunjustmedia News Perspectives

Game over dude, but you're too stoopid to understand. 

Don't bother creating another sock.  It won't help.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm too busy laughing at you, Moshe. 

*MEMRI Is Mossad Op

MEMRI Is A 'Propaganda Machine,' Expert Says And 
Why You Need To Know About Them*

Traitor much, Moshe?

A Friend to ISISrael is no friend to America.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha sure.  Get back to us after you've taken your meds.
> ...



Did you grab this shit from your terrorist website, Mahmoud?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



Rense.com?  Ha ha ha. Pull on Mahmouds ears to engage flush:


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Did you grab so this shit from your terrorist website, Mohamoud?  Ha ha ha.



No, it came from your sh*t book, the Talmud.

*Babha Kama (113b): It is permitted to deceive Christians; Jew may lie and perjure to Condemn a Christian; Name of God not profaned when lying to Christians.

Kallah (1b p. 18): Jew may perjure himself with a clear conscience.

Schabbouth Hag. (d): Jews may swear falsely with subterfuge *wording.

*Zohar (1 160a): Jews must always try to deceive Christians.*

Small wonder why you guys never talk about your Talmud to Christians, eh Moshe?


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha sure.  Get back to us after you've taken your meds.
> ...



All FABRICATION and misquotation copy-pasted out of context from the middle of long debates. Maybe we don't talk because morons like You cant read a whole page through...not to say a chapter.

I wonder more on how brainwashed one can be:
Here're  formal debates

Disputation of Barcelona - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Disputation of Tortosa - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Victor von Carben - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Stadthagen - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Rense.com? Ha ha ha. Pull on Mahmouds ears to engage flush:



Are you the only one who gets to deem a website as being credible, ZioNazi Moshe?

VERY convenient. 

It's also patently ridiculous.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

^^^^^^^^

Moooslem troll posting irrelevant garbage from Nazi sites. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Israel is not afraid of the Iran nuclear accord. Israel is, after all, a nuclear-armed state. Israel wants Iran smashed into 
rubble (by American soldiers) and the deal simply gets in the way! 





AIPAC thinks by using coercion from it's shills like roudy that Americans will fold and allow
 more of our children to die needlessly for the cowardly ISISraelis who are only brave enough
 to bomb helpless, innocent, women, children, and the elderly in Gaza.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

HHHHH the Malasyan--Muslim Barry Osama Obama just got circumcised by  Bobby.... how nice of him.

So Bush, Clinton of the royal English bloodlines are Jews too??

I think only our darling Bobby1250 isn't a jooo on this planet. Life must be a bitch.....who knows maybe You're a jooo too.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Israel is not afraid of the Iran nuclear accord. Israel is, after all, a nuclear-armed state. Israel wants Iran smashed into
> rubble (by American soldiers) and the deal simply gets in the way!
> 
> 
> ...



I encourage everybody to visit this www.smoloka.com website that this terrorist dirtbag gets his antisemetic images from.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Moooslem troll posting irrelevant garbage from Nazi sites. Ha ha ha.



You're free to disprove these facts, Moshe.

Hint: Use supported facts to do it. We only laugh at the hot air flapping of your lips.

*MEMRI's obsessive interest in protecting Israel *derives from the people and interests that founded, fund and manage the institute's international operations.
It was founded in 1998 by Yigal Carmon, a former colonel in the Israel Defense Forces (Intelligence Branch) from 1968 until 1988, acting head of civil administration in the West Bank from 1977 to 1982; and Israeli-born Meyrav Wurmser, an extreme rightwing neoconservative now affiliated with the Hudson Institute.

Meyrav is married to David Wurmser, at one time an American Enterprise Institute "scholar" and then a State Department apparatchik under John Bolton.
Both participated in the collective writing of "A Clean Break: A New Strategy for Securing the Realm," a seminal 1996 neocon document that advocated an end to negotiations with the Palestinians and permanent war against the Arab world.

They also worked with Douglas Feith, Elliot Abrams, Richard Perle and other rightwing ideologues who promoted and embellished the fiction that Saddam Hussein was behind 9/11.

MEMRI has offices in Jerusalem, Berlin, London, Washington and Tokyo, and in a 2006 Jerusalem Post interview, Carmon claimed to have one in Iraq.
It translates film and print into English, German, Hebrew, Italian, French, Spanish and Japanese.

Tax returns for 2004 indicate American funding of between two to three million dollars, much of it from conservative donors and foundations - but those who have followed its far-flung operations suspect much higher expenditures.

Besides Carmon, several MEMRI staffers are former Israeli intelligence specialists. Especially troubling are suspected links between MEMRI and the current Israeli intelligence establishment.

*According to a 2005 article in Israel's Ha'aretz, the Israeli Defense Forces plants fake stories in the Arab media, which it then translates and tries to retail to Israeli journalists. How much of MEMRI is simply an extension of such IDF operations?*


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Israel is not afraid of the Iran nuclear accord. Israel is, after all, a nuclear-armed state. Israel wants Iran smashed into
> rubble (by American soldiers) and the deal simply gets in the way!
> 
> 
> ...



If You agree to the deal, You side Yourself with people like Bobby,
who can't get a 'tapeworm' out of his RACIST butt


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

[QUOTE="Roudy, post: 11992075, member: 36154"

I encourage everybody to visit this www.smoloka.com website that this terrorist dirtbag gets his antisemetic images from.[/QUOTE]

_anti-semitic?_

This is a semitic jew.





As you can see he is serving in the IDF. I have not said a thing about his sect so your accusation falls flat.

I encourage everybody to visit www.smoloka.com too. ZioNazis like roudy HATE that website because they cannot refute the facts found there.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> [QUOTE="Roudy, post: 11992075, member: 36154"
> 
> I encourage everybody to visit this www.smoloka.com website that this terrorist dirtbag gets his antisemetic images from.



_anti-semitic?_

This is a semitic jew.






As you can see he is serving in the IDF. I have not said a thing about his sect so your accusation falls flat.[/QUOTE]

He's an Israeli serving the brave and heroic army of Israel.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="Roudy, post: 11992075, member: 36154"
> ...



He's an Israeli serving the brave and heroic army of Israel.[/QUOTE]

Yes. He is a semitic jew. I have not said a thing about his sect of jewry so your accusation falls flat.

Babha Kama (113b): It is permitted to deceive Christians; Jew may lie and perjure to Condemn a Christian; Name of God not profaned when lying to Christians. 

Kallah (1b p. 18): Jew may perjure himself with a clear conscience. 

Schabbouth Hag. (d): Jews may swear falsely with subterfuge wording. 

Zohar (1 160a): Jews must always try to deceive Christians. 

How come you don't want to discuss how your Talmud gives you permission to LIE to Christians?


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> *According to a 2005 article in Israel's Ha'aretz, the Israeli Defense Forces plants fake stories in the Arab media, which it then translates and tries to retail to Israeli journalists. How much of MEMRI is simply an extension of such IDF operations?*



And you got this article from?  Wait let me guess: www.IslamoNaziMoron.com
[/QUOTE]

Is ISISrael's media outlet Ha'aretz part of that website?


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="Roudy, post: 11992075, member: 36154"
> ...



He's an Israeli serving the brave and heroic army of Israel.[/QUOTE]

So are these semitic young ladies.






I haven't ever said a word against them, so your false accusation of_ anti-semite_ is once again shown to be a lame, desperate, deflection.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



So are these semitic young ladies.






I haven't ever said a word against them, so your false accusation of_ anti-semite_ is once again shown to be a lame, desperate, deflection.[/QUOTE]

Yes, that's because Israel is a tolerant, free, democratic society.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



So are these semitic young ladies.






I haven't ever said a word against them, so your false accusation of_ anti-semite_ is once again shown to be a lame, desperate, deflection.[/QUOTE]


You are simpy a racist...glorifying one color of eyes/skin over others.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes, that's because Israel is a tolerant, free, democratic society.[/QUOTE]

That doesn't allow  Palestinians to vote in any elections.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



That doesn't allow  Palestinians to vote in any elections.[/QUOTE]
Wrong.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




You are simpy a racist...glorifying one color of eyes/skin over others.[/QUOTE]

Keep projecting.

Or, you can PROVE your claim by showing us the thread title, page number and post number, proving what you allege is true.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Wrong.[/QUOTE]

Already proven. Deal.


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some more semitic jews in Israel.
> ...



ZioShill Roudy posts most unrelated posts with the speed of a real shit on the way to liberation...how come you're not badgering him?

Professional courtesy?

Conflict of Interest?


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Do You have original thoughts? Or You can just copy-paste to hijack and troll on good threads created by other members?
> ...




From Your Nazi site:

_Smoloko is a independent run news-organization which always strives to deliver you recent and past educational and informative information available to you. Whether the subject is false-flag terrorism, the *Illuminati central banking cartel* or *world-wide masonic misconduct*, we will always cover it._


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Did you grab so this shit from your terrorist website, Mohamoud?  Ha ha ha.
> ...




All FABRICATION and misquotation copy-pasted out of context from the middle of long debates. Maybe we don't talk because morons like You cant read a whole page through...not to say a chapter.

I wonder more on how brainwashed one can be:
Here're SOME formal debates

Disputation of Barcelona - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Disputation of Tortosa - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Victor von Carben - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Stadthagen - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bobby1250 (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Bobby1250 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



I don't see anything there about Nazi's or Nazism.

Btw?

NAZI = NA_tional ZI_onism; aka The National Zionist Party, j *EW*'s, that is.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Do You have original thoughts? Or You can just copy-paste to hijack and troll on good threads created by other members?
> ...



"Occupy___"
now I see who You aligned Yourself with...leftist -socialist Soros suckers- Get Your tongue out of those islamist cheeks that infiltrated Your county with the help of Your traitor muslim president.

You don't have original ideas, just copy-paste - typical SHEEPLE
led by big slogans of equality and other utopian shit.

I wish You'll never get to destroy Your country with Your 2 dadies:Soros and Obama.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...


AIPAC Rocks, Sock.   

​


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 4, 2015)

This is the third time I've gone through this thread, cleaned it up, and handed out infractions.  If I have to do it again, it's getting shut down altogether.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



Tell you what Mahmoud.  For all the braying you do, it doesn't mean didly squat.  Americans are still strongly in support of Israel.

*Seven in 10 Americans Continue to View Israel Favorably*

*Netanyahu's Favorable Rating Improves in U.S.*

*Older Americans Have Grown Especially Supportive of Israel*

http://www.gallup.com/poll/181745/o...r israel&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=tiles

http://www.gallup.com/poll/181745/o...r israel&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=tiles


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Did you grab so this shit from your terrorist website, Mohamoud?  Ha ha ha.
> ...



Actually it's you Moooslems that never want to talk about the hatred, violence, chauvinism and intolerance in your Koran.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...



Yes. He is a semitic jew. I have not said a thing about his sect of jewry so your accusation falls flat.

Babha Kama (113b): It is permitted to deceive Christians; Jew may lie and perjure to Condemn a Christian; Name of God not profaned when lying to Christians.

Kallah (1b p. 18): Jew may perjure himself with a clear conscience.

Schabbouth Hag. (d): Jews may swear falsely with subterfuge wording.

Zohar (1 160a): Jews must always try to deceive Christians.

How come you don't want to discuss how your Talmud gives you permission to LIE to Christians?[/QUOTE]

*“God’s curse be upon the infidels! Evil is that for which they have bartered away their souls. To deny God’s own revelation, grudging that He should reveal His bounty to whom He chooses from among His servants! They have incurred God’s most inexorable wrath. An ignominious punishment awaits the unbelievers.” Quran 2:89-2:90


“I shall cast terror into the hearts of the infidels. Strike off their heads, strike off the very tips of their fingers.” Quran 8:12

“Let not the unbelievers think they will ever get away. They have not the power so to do. Muster against them all the men and cavalry at your command, so that you may strike terror into the enemy of Allah and your enemy…” Quran 8:59-60

“When the sacred months are over slay the idolaters wherever you find them. Arrest them, besiege them, and lie in ambush everywhere for them.” Quran 9:5

“Prophet, make war on the unbelievers and the hypocrites and deal rigorously with them. Hell shall be their home: an evil fate.” Quran 9:73

“Believers, make war on the infidels who dwell around you. Deal firmly with them. Know that God is with the righteous.” Quran 9:123

“Believers, take neither the Jews nor the Christians for your friends. They are friends with one another…” Quran 5:51

“He that chooses a religion over Islam, it will not be accepted from him and in the world to come he will be one of the lost.” Quran 3:85

“Let not believers make friends with infidels in preference to the faithful – he that does this has nothing to hope for from Good – except in self-defense. God admonishes you to fear Him: for to God shall all return.” Quran 3:28

“Garments of fire have been prepared for the unbelievers. Scalding water shall be poured upon their heads, melting their skins and that which is in their bellies. They shall be lashed with rods of iron.

“Whenever, in their anguish, they try to escape from Hell, back they shall be dragged, and will be told: ‘Taste the torment of the Conflagration!'” Quran 22:19-20

“Muhammad is God’s apostle. Those who follow him are ruthless to the unbelievers but merciful to one another.” Quran 48:29

“Those that deny Our revelations We will burn in fire. No sooner will their skins be consumed than We shall give them other skins, so that they may truly taste the scourge. God is mighty and wise.” Quran 4:56

“Believers, know that the idolaters [non-Muslims] are unclean. Let them not approach the Sacred Mosque after this year is ended.” Quran 9:28

“The unbelievers among the People of the Book [Bible] and the pagans shall burn for ever in the fire of Hell. They are the vilest of all creatures.” Quran 98:6*


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Rense.com? Ha ha ha. Pull on Mahmouds ears to engage flush:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...








 Whats wrong monte cant you find any links that support your claims again. So throw a hissy fit because you are backed into a corner.  Now about the proof of your claims when will you provide it, or will you just keep posting until you are banned.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> *AIPAC launches all-out war against Iran agreement*
> 
> AIPAC, which has *more than 100,000 members* and maintains* a vast pool* of Zionist donors, has also started targeting vulnerable Democrats in order to change their mind on the Vienna accord, reports said.
> 
> ...








 With just 6 million Jews in the whole of the US what chance do they have of altering the vote for even one individual. Demographics destroy your claims at the first hurdle showing that you are just an islamonazi paid stooge and lying propagandist.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> *Syphilitic, Insane, Dictator for Life of the State of Israel*







 Still no evidence to support your RACIST LIES


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...








 And what religion do you follow then, is it the usual Roman Catholic much used by islamonazi propagandists or will it be some obscure Judaic cult like scientology


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Yes as Israel did sign up to the treaty, and pulled out when the islamonazis wanted the IAEA inspectors to divulge what weapons were available, where they were kept and how many of each. That was when Israel and the US pulled out of the NPT
> ...







 As do the Koreans and Americans. When you realise that it is not enforceable then you will realise just how stupid you make yourself look.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bull.  The rockets are fired randomly and with an intent to kill civilians and provoke Israel.
> 
> It's Israel that's defending itself against the bloodthirsty savages.


Wrong!  The occupation started a full 34 years before the first rocket was ever fired.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...







  And where is his star of david and blue eyes that you claim all Jews have  ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> And you jihadi Moooslems that danced on 9-11 care?  Gimmi a break Achmed.


Hey, isn't it time for another Mufti homage?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> And where is his star of david and blue eyes that you claim all Jews have  ?


So the Star of David has nothing to do with Judaism?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

And do what. They cant dictate Israel's borders without starting a war, or impose any illegal sanctions without having the UN imposing sanctions on them. You really need to start looking at the International laws in place and see what Israel owns before shooting your mouth off and making an even bigger fool of yourself.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> When Dictator for Life Netanyahu calls Israel the "Jewish State"; he means only *WHITE* Blabbites.







No he means what the IN declared in 1949, time to educate yourself on history.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bull.  The rockets are fired randomly and with an intent to kill civilians and provoke Israel.
> ...






 But not the violence that started in 1947 even before the state of Israel came about. It is just that the illegal rockets are the latest manifestation of this violence against the Jews. So you see the islamonazi violence started well before the occupation, in fact 20 plus years before the occupation. So the occupation was not the cause of the violence, but the violence was the cause of the occupation.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...







Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And you jihadi Moooslems that danced on 9-11 care?  Gimmi a break Achmed.
> ...







 And will you post your video of some gun running smugglers fishing with cargo nets again. Or will it be the badly dubbed false shooting at Palestinian farmers from 2 miles away with guns that have a range of 500 yards. ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And where is his star of david and blue eyes that you claim all Jews have  ?
> ...






 Did I say that, or are you having trouble reading again because you are letting your Jew hatred rule your intelligence. The poster claimed that all Jews wear a star of David and have blue eyes, I just proved him to be a liar.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And you still insist it has even though there is no proof of any actual nuclear weapons.
> ...








 And still no concrete proof of any nuclear weapons, just conjecture and hearsay. Keep trying and you might realise that you have been conned all these years.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Which are recommendations only and have no power in international law. This means they are nothing but paper exercises and you use them as if they were court sentences.
> ...






 No UN until 1945, keep on trying to get it right.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby1250 said:
> ...







 AND what does this prove apart from you know how to cut and paste


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...






 Only when you can prove conclusively that Israel has any. Even the Russian spy sats cant see any traces or they would have told the world all about them by now.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...








 Then why do you send much more of your hard earned taxes to muslims nations to kill Americans.

 How long do you think the US would last before it went bankrupt like Greece if all the Jews left and took their money with them. What would you have left that was not Jewish owned and funded, and who would employ all the people who pay taxes. You might gain $3 billion a year to lose $50,000 trillion earned by the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 And here you are wanting to kick them out of the US because you are a NAZI RACIST and no other reason. Then when they are homeless you will be happy right up until the Russians walk in and take over your home.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...





Bobby1250 said:


> The cultural marxist, Edomites/Khazars who call themselves "The Jews" *tm*, who pretend to be semites and the descendants of the Biblical hebrews for political and financial gain, were kicked out of 110 countries over the past 1,000 years.
> 
> Naturally, it's everyone else's fault that happened;...  cause, you know......
> 
> ...








 No they where brainwashed by their religions and ended up believing the blood libels about the Jews killing babies and making bread with the blood.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Penelope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 How do you know that Jesus did not speak Hebrew, did he tell you that himself ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Bobby1250 said:


> A couple of years ago the Catholic Church told the world Israelis ARE NOT the "Chosen People of God" and that the Zionists cannot use scripture to justify their terrorism and land theft of Palestine.
> 
> I was really surprised the Mossad didn't bomb the Vatican for that or poison the Pope.






 Why should they when they have international law saying they own 22% of Palestine, which they can use to evict the squatters and reclaim their lands.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Claiming befuddlement is not an excuse for ignorance.
> ...






 Actually it is only 8 years old if you bother to look so is still relevant today, more so when hamas invoked it only this year.


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

If You support the deal You show weakness, give power and supply money to those who organize this IN YOUR HOME:

You SUPPORT and show SUBMISSION to these:


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 5, 2015)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



We have been monitoring Iran? Israel wants to get rid of Iran to take over Syria and Lebanon? Repeatedly you lie (in badly broken English) because the truth just doesn't fully express your mindless hatred.


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

Before the Revolution Israel-Iranian relations were good and fruitful,
we were both 'modern' states that shared hopes for a greater future....until Islamists came to power:
Iran Israel relations - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

_"In 1947, Iran was among 13 countries that voted against the __UN Partition Plan__ for __Palestine__. Two years later, Iran also voted against Israel's admission to the __United Nations__. Nevertheless, *Iran was the second Muslim-majority country to recognize Israel as a *__*sovereign state*__ after __Turkey__. After the __1953 coup d'état__, which brought pro-Western __Mohammad Reza Pahlavi__ to power, relations between the two countries significantly improved. After the 1979 __Revolution__, Iran severed all diplomatic and commercial ties with Israel, and its Islamic government does not recognize the legitimacy of __Israel__ as a state."

_
In the picture: Top Iranian military officials Hasan Toofanian and Bahram Ariana (left), meet with Israeli officers in the headquarters of the Israel Defense Forces, 1975. (photo credit: public domain, Wikimedia Commons)
_




_


----------



## Roudy (Aug 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And you jihadi Moooslems that danced on 9-11 care?  Gimmi a break Achmed.
> ...



Why, did you already forget who he was? 
Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Roudy (Aug 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bull.  The rockets are fired randomly and with an intent to kill civilians and provoke Israel.
> ...



Nope. The rockets started after the Israeli evacuation and Hamas terrorists rose to power.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 5, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Then go to your playgroup leader as ask her why European countries are restricting/breaking economic ties with Israel...

You will see just how tired Europe is of Israel and its belligerence!

Your zionist brainwashing blinkers you from what is really happening in the world!


----------



## Humanity (Aug 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > How about YOU provide links from unbiased, non partisan sources disproving these allegations?
> ...



Nice try...

It's an old zionist ploy to keep repeating the same BS over and over and expect that, eventually, morons will actually believe every word they say...

In society its called brainwashing!


----------



## Humanity (Aug 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So how about a post that supports your post?

Extract taken directly from your post....

_"Four UN member states have *never* joined the NPT: India, *Israel*, Pakistan and South Sudan."
_
Try again....


----------



## Hollie (Aug 5, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


The jihad promoter at your mosque has lied to you, again. EU nations make a lot of noise about economic restrictions in regard to specific policies but that doesn't change the mutual reliance on shared benefits for both parties, EU and Isreal, with free trade.

The biggest market the modern world shares with islamist nations is in connection with the huge volume of ski masks that your brave holy warriors wear when they're slaughtering each other.

Allahu akbar, I guess.


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

Humanity said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



No cupcake it was 'invented' by Gobbles, and this is exactly how those facist arab zombies do:
*joooos noses fool of money"
"joooos drink blood"
"genocide genocide"

Zombie sheeple who think that the whole world is joooos, and everybody speaks for jooos...therefore the only listen to their child-raping Imams who "fought" in Hitler's SS division...
again nothing original...well maybe just camel piss drinking and new ways of torture.

Then You go and say: "Show me a post that supports Your post"
and this IS the key to understanding how naïve and susceptible You and Your fascist fellows are. You are fighters only in gangs, crowds against individuals and the weak OUTSIDE THE BATTLEFIELD ...but in real life it's al 'peace' an Taqqiya


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







That is simple, it is because the ones doing so are ruled by neo Marxists bowing to islamonazi propaganda


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Maybe you should as Israel signed up to the IAEA and then dropped out when they saw they were corrupt, try looking it up


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Maybe you should as Israel signed up to the IAEA and then dropped out when they saw they were corrupt, try looking it up




Idiot....Israel made a deal with Nixon to sign out of the IAEA inspection because those inspections would have revealed the number and potency of Israel's nukes.

The first question to be asked (Obviously) for those deniers that Israel owns nukes is this: Why would a country that denies having nukes sign on with the IAEA in the first place?

The second question is this: What is expected from the IAEA? Should they NOT report on a country's nuclear capabilities? Should they only be expected to inspect the facilities' toilets? Or their coffee makers?


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> That is simple, it is because the ones doing so are ruled by neo Marxists bowing to islamonazi propaganda



Even an idiot like you should realize (or ask a grown up to explain) that Marxism is NOT a fan of religion...whereas a devout Muslim is all about religion.

In your stupidity, you thrown terms together that don't make any sense to even an 8th grader.


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 5, 2015)

Humanity, et al,

If The Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS), and the Palestinians in Jihadist, Insurgents and Radical Islamist Groups had not promoted, by all means of publicity and propaganda available to them (incitement), friendly relations among nations based upon the Purposes and Principles of the Charter (UN General Assembly Resolution 3 November 1947 --- A/RES/2/110)[Chapter 1, Article 2(4) UN Charter]; and promoted "acts of terrorism, irrespective of motive, wherever and by whomever committed" [UN Security Council Resolution 1269 (1999)]; threatening the United States with acts of terrorism, for the purpose of gaining political concessions --- maybe the Palestinians could raise a counterpart to the The American - Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC).   But you cannot incite criminal activity _(or otherwise provide material support for terrorism)_ to intimidate or coerce the US or its citizens; or attempt to influence the US policy, or the American conduct of a government or diplomatic affairs. 

Palestinians cannot become a legitimate part of the American political process _(arguably --- any political process of a free and demonstrative state, or ally of the United States)_ if the Palestinian organization is _(actively or passively)_ involved in organizing, instigating, assisting or participating in terrorist acts in another State or acquiescing in organized activities within its territory directed towards the commission of such acts. 

The Palestinians cannot openly attack US Citizens, conduct hostile operations against American interests, attempt to alter US diplomatic efforts, or issue threats to international peace and security caused by terrorist acts, and that any acts of terrorism are criminal and unjustifiable, regardless of their motivation; wherever, whenever and by whomsoever committed.

Don't cry because the Israel Voice is heard through such organizations as AIPAC.  The voice heard by Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS), and the Palestinians in Jihadist, Insurgents and Radical Islamist Groups is recognized as subversive; advocating conflict, war and terrorism.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Why, did you already forget who he was?
> Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


I think you really dig Mufti, _*Roufti*_? 

Kind of like the way good girls, like bad boys.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Even an idiot like you should realize (or ask a grown up to explain) that Marxism is NOT a fan of religion...whereas a devout Muslim is all about religion.
> 
> In your stupidity, you thrown terms together that don't make any sense to even an 8th grader.


He talks like a 15 year old.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Nope. The rockets started after the Israeli evacuation and Hamas terrorists rose to power.


The rockets started in 2001, dumbass!


----------



## Humanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



You need to keep up Hymie...

Exclusive After labeling EU think-tank proposes banking steps on Israel Reuters


----------



## Humanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Of course they are....

Exclusive After labeling EU think-tank proposes banking steps on Israel Reuters


----------



## Humanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Got a link for that then Phoney?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should as Israel signed up to the IAEA and then dropped out when they saw they were corrupt, try looking it up
> ...







They still signed up at first, and when they found out that the islamonazis were demanding information so they could make strikes on the nuclear facilities they pulled out and left the world guessing. Would you like it if the Russians or Chinese demanded the location of every US nuclear weapon so they could destroy them and cause nuclear fallout across the USA ?

They have never denied or accepted that they have nuclear weapons so what is your point ?

 It is not expected to pass on sensitive information to a nations enemies giving them detailed intelligence. That is where it falls down, it is just supposed to inspect the nuclear facilities and give notice of their intentions, not blab about the findings.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > That is simple, it is because the ones doing so are ruled by neo Marxists bowing to islamonazi propaganda
> ...






 But neo Marxists will use religion for their own ends and being so small in numbers have to use extremist religionists as part of their group. They use islamonazi extremists to take the populations view of their own atrocities and illegalities, as shown by the muslim child sex scandals in the UK.


----------



## theliq (Aug 6, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Humanity, et al,
> 
> If The Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS), and the Palestinians in Jihadist, Insurgents and Radical Islamist Groups had not promoted, by all means of publicity and propaganda available to them (incitement), friendly relations among nations based upon the Purposes and Principles of the Charter (UN General Assembly Resolution 3 November 1947 --- A/RES/2/110)[Chapter 1, Article 2(4) UN Charter]; and promoted "acts of terrorism, irrespective of motive, wherever and by whomever committed" [UN Security Council Resolution 1269 (1999)]; threatening the United States with acts of terrorism, for the purpose of gaining political concessions --- maybe the Palestinians could raise a counterpart to the The American - Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC).   But you cannot incite criminal activity _(or otherwise provide material support for terrorism)_ to intimidate or coerce the US or its citizens; or attempt to influence the US policy, or the American conduct of a government or diplomatic affairs.
> 
> ...


The trouble with your Anti-Palestinian diatribe,Rocco is........That America/ns ARE hostile to Palestine/ians,further more Americans who join the IDF and Settlers ARE killing and maiming Palestinians...IT IS LEGITIMATE TO FIGHT THOSE WHOSE INTENT IT IS TO ELIMINATE YOU,as a race or individual.....You Americans or Jews for that matter have NO MORAL HIGH GROUND to dictate to anyone.Who and what exactly do you think you are......As for Israeli Jews coercing Americans and others to fight to Eliminate Palestinians....of course they do and always have....I have seen it with my own eyes.

So much for your summary and opinion Rocco,please don't forget Rocco,some of us live in the real world of truth and fact. With Respect Steven

Let he who casts the fist stone,fall asunder.


----------



## theliq (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I really wouldn't go down that path Phoe,otherwise I may have to lay bare all the Jewish Pedo's,...The Sex Scandal was a disgrace but there have been others .....steve


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Even an idiot like you should realize (or ask a grown up to explain) that Marxism is NOT a fan of religion...whereas a devout Muslim is all about religion.
> ...






You would know being barely 15 yourself


----------



## Humanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Phoney, please provide  link to support your statement


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Wrong again dildo they started in 1975 when two where fired at central Jerusalem, just 8 years into the occupation and while the Palestinians were still under Jordanian rule.   Why don't you look up the history of islamonazi rocket attacks first before showing yourself up.


----------



## theliq (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Wrong again dildo they started in 1975 when two where fired at central Jerusalem, just 8 years into the occupation and while the Palestinians were still under Jordanian rule.   Why don't you look up the history of islamonazi rocket attacks first before showing yourself up.


Himmmm


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 More lies as the EU has not said this, just some think tank, from your link

  but now an influential European think-tank is proposing going much further, including the targeting of Israeli banks.

 European Union officials have talked in private about the steps that might follow labeling, but there are no formal European Commission proposals in the works at this stage.

 What is it with you islamonazi Marxists having to LIE all the time.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







Member States of the IAEA International Atomic Energy Agency

*1957:* Afghanistan, Albania, Argentina, Australia, Austria, Belarus, Brazil, Bulgaria, Canada, Cuba, Denmark, Dominican Republic, Egypt, El Salvador, Ethiopia, France, Germany, Greece, Guatemala, Haiti, Holy See, Hungary, Iceland, India, Indonesia,* Israel*, Italy, Japan, Republic of Korea, Monaco, Morocco, Myanmar, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Pakistan, Paraguay, Peru, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Russian Federation, Socialist Federal Rep. of Yugoslavia, South Africa, Spain, Sri Lanka, Sweden, Switzerland, Thailand, Tunisia, Turkey, Ukraine, United Kingdom, United States, Venezuela, Viet Nam


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity, et al,
> ...








 Then Israel is well within its rights to defend against Palestinian violence as the Palestinian charter calls for the Jews to be wiped out.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...






 Not to the extent of the muslims sex abuse of children in the UK. at the last count over 1400 were abused in one small northern town alone, over 100 muslim men have been arrested and the police are looking for many more. Nationwide the numbers are believed to be in the millions of abused children by thousands of muslim men acting on the commands in the Koran.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...







Iran accuses IAEA of passing nuclear secrets to Israel - Firstpost


DUBAI (Reuters) - A senior Iranian lawmaker accused the head of the United Nations' nuclear watchdog on Sunday of passing confidential information about Iran's nuclear activities to Israel.

In the latest sign of strained relations with the International Atomic Energy Agency, Javad Jahangirzadeh, a member of parliament's presiding board, said IAEA chief Yukiya Amano would be to blame if Iran reduced its ties with the body.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I just love the way you post links to prove your own LIES Phoney!

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Humanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



How can it be a lie Phoney?

There's a link there... 

I didn't write the article....


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 6, 2015)

theliq,  et al,

In this case, I think we are talking about two entirely different things.




theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity, et al,
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

In my case, I'm talking about the American Domestic Political scene and how and what mechanisms the voices are heard.  AIPAC is a domestic voice to further a specific political agenda; within the democratic mechanism that makes-up part of the political arena.

In your case, you are talking about the actions and activities of Israeli West Bank Settlers and their reactions to the local conditions; some 14 hours flight time east from Washington; and discussing the moral implications of settler activity. 

These are two different issues.  My commentary doesn't address your position any more than your commentary addresses my position.  (Apples and Oranges)

At the opening of the discussion, we were discussing the impact of AIPAC and the inability of the Arab-Palestinian to have an effective counterpart, on the same order as AIPAC, for the pro-Palestinian constituency. 

On the side point:  There is no such thing as "real world of truth and fact."  The reason so many books, documentaries, and media drama products have been written on the subject, is because the ground dynamics have evolved over time and the "truth" is presented by means of human interpretation.  Human interpretation, whether Israeli, Palestinian, the great Arab Observer, of the various outside international observers, see the key elements of the dispute though different eyes and focused on different critical factors.  The "real world of truth and fact" is that there is no such thing relative to the factors that have evolved to the conditions that we observe today in the conflict.  It is constantly changing; subject to interpretation --- and that is a far cry from fact.  The one thing we can say is that neither side of the conflict is 100% right or a 100% wrong; neither side can pursue a conflict for this length of time without making mistakes along the way.  That is the reality of the human equation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Caught out again when I show that Israel was once a member of the IAEA and no longer is. As I said the found out that the inspectors were passing on information so gave up their membership. This link shows that you are being stupid and trolling because you have been proven wrong yet again


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 You tried to imply it was already in force and that the EU was behind it, when really it was just a left wing think tank.


----------



## theliq (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Yep all abuse is shocking as we know here Phoe,by the way ..what prison terms did these animals get Phoe...steven


----------



## theliq (Aug 6, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> theliq,  et al,
> 
> In this case, I think we are talking about two entirely different things.
> 
> ...


My Apologies Rocco,steve but I was correct in my thinking


----------



## theliq (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


I think hamas are passed wanting an end to Jews,quite frankly..steve but more to the point is or are the Jews willing to let the Palestinians live in peace or do they still want to continue to eradicate the Palestinians...a process they started in 1947 onwards...That is the REAL QUESTION.........are Jews Civilized or Not...steven


----------



## Hollie (Aug 6, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


And what alternate reality are you living in?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 It varied between 5 years and 20 years with the possibility of deportation at the end of the sentence. Saving the UK taxpayers many £millions in the process, and ridding the country of unwanted immigrant criminals.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Then why do they invoke their charter all the time and state that there will never be peace until the Jews are all dead or the Palestinians are all dead. And how about a link from an unbiased and non partisan source to the Jews wanting to eradicate the Palestinians. If they did they could have achieved it many times since 1947. They could poison all food, water and medicines delivered to gaza and the west bank that would render the Palestinians infertile, and that would be the end.


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> If they did they could have achieved it many times since 1947. They could poison all food, water and medicines delivered to gaza and the west bank that would render the Palestinians infertile, and that would be the end.



Making Dr. Mengele very "proud" that his infamy lives on......


----------



## rylah (Aug 6, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > If they did they could have achieved it many times since 1947. They could poison all food, water and medicines delivered to gaza and the west bank that would render the Palestinians infertile, and that would be the end.
> ...




Not the Israelis affiliated themselves with Dr. Mangele by
working and 'fighting' in his boss' army.
It's the fathers of those who repeat-"annihilate the jews."


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > If they did they could have achieved it many times since 1947. They could poison all food, water and medicines delivered to gaza and the west bank that would render the Palestinians infertile, and that would be the end.
> ...






Not at all, the fact that they haven't done so proves that you and the rest of team Palestine are just inciting violence and racist abuse of the jews.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Where's the link that shows Israel is no longer a member?

You provide a link to *MEMBERS* of IAEA to prove you really ARE an idiot!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...








 Are you this stupid that you cant even remember saying yourself that Israel should be forced to allow IAEA inspections to take place. That the fact they are not members should not mean they cant be inspected. Have you forgotten that Pakistan is not a member and refuses to allow inspections as well.

Just admit that you were wrong as you are digging the hole deeper and deeper.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So what you are saying is that you can't produce a link that states Israel is NOT a member of IAEA...

More Phoney words from the master!


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Not at all, the fact that they haven't done so proves that you and the rest of team Palestine are just inciting violence and racist abuse of the jews



Sort of like saying that since Hitler didn't personally kill any Jews, he was really a "humanitarian" who got a bad rap in the history books.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



In your list of originating members there are two countries that stand out....

*Israel
Pakistan*

Two countries that you are saying ARENT members Phoney...

The link you provide is a list of member states as of March 2015....

So, can you provide a link that supports your statements that neither *Israel* nor *Pakistan* are members of IAEA or not?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. The rockets started after the Israeli evacuation and Hamas terrorists rose to power.
> ...



Yeah they've been terrorist animals for a while now. Once Israel took away their ability to conduct suicide bombings they shifted to using rocket attacks and tunnels as an alternative to bombings.  One would think after Israel left in 2005, and gave them the keys to a completely Jew free Gaza they would cease their terror operations.  But no, they instead elected a terrorist group as their govt., and increased the use of rocket attacks as their primary method of terror. Which is why Israel put a blockade in place.  Animals will be animals.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2015)

Even though Israel could or could not have nuclear weapons, it is not a member of the non proliferation treaty. 

Which means Israel isn't violating any of its commitments.  Plus, Israel isn't a phariah state run by radical extremists and the world biggest sponsor of Islamic terrorism like Iran is. 

Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

*"member* states have never joined the *NPT*: India, *Israel*, Pakistan and South Sudan. The *treaty* recognizes five states as nuclear-weapon states: the United States, Russia, the United Kingdom, France, and China (also the five permanent members of the United Nations Security Council)."


----------



## Humanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Jew free Gaza



Aside from the oppression Gaza is "Jew free"...

Though that is debatable based upon the controls in place by Israel of Gazan air, land and sea...


----------



## Humanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Plus, Israel isn't a phariah state run by radical extremists



In YOUR opinion!


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jew free Gaza
> ...



Controls were placed after the takeover of Hamas and attacks on Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, Israel isn't a phariah state run by radical extremists
> ...



No it is the opinion of the civilized world.  Which is why they have imposed the harshest sanctions ever in history on the Iranian terrorist regime and crippled its economy to bring it to the table and make a deal.

Arabs, Muslims, and IslamoNazis make a habit of accusing Israel of things they are most guilty of. They even call the Israelis Nazis, while ignoring the obvious fact that they are the closest to the Nazis.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Are you this stupid that you cant even remember saying yourself that Israel should be forced to allow IAEA inspections to take place. That the fact they are not members should not mean they cant be inspected. Have you forgotten that Pakistan is not a member and refuses to allow inspections as well.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all, the fact that they haven't done so proves that you and the rest of team Palestine are just inciting violence and racist abuse of the jews
> ...





 He gave the orders, now who in the Israeli government gave the orders ?


----------



## nat4900 (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> He gave the orders, now who in the Israeli government gave the orders ?



Gee, maybe we should ask Bibi, Dayan and others and see if they raise their hand.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Try again dumbo as I distinctly pasted the members as of 1957, you really need to learn how to read a web page. And a simple look at your own posts will show that you have stated Israel should be forced to be members of the IAEA.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, Israel isn't a phariah state run by radical extremists
> ...







 No it is the opinion of all the civilised nations not ruled by neo Marxist champagne socialists.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > He gave the orders, now who in the Israeli government gave the orders ?
> ...






 You can try if you are that stupid, they might just laugh at you when you do.   So were is your evidence that Israel has done so ?


----------



## Humanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2015)

Google is your friend.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






Google is your friend


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yeah they've been terrorist animals for a while now. Once Israel took away their ability to conduct suicide bombings they shifted to using rocket attacks and tunnels as an alternative to bombings.  One would think after Israel left in 2005, and gave them the keys to a completely Jew free Gaza they would cease their terror operations.  But no, they instead elected a terrorist group as their govt., and increased the use of rocket attacks as their primary method of terror. Which is why Israel put a blockade in place.  Animals will be animals.


No, they started the blockade, because they were all butt-hurt Gazans wouldn't vote for Israel's bitch, the PA.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Even though Israel could or could not have nuclear weapons, it is not a member of the non proliferation treaty.
> 
> Which means Israel isn't violating any of its commitments.  Plus, Israel isn't a phariah state run by radical extremists and the world biggest sponsor of Islamic terrorism like Iran is.
> 
> ...


The only reason you wouldn't sign the NPT, is because you intend to sell nuclear weapons to terrorists.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah they've been terrorist animals for a while now. Once Israel took away their ability to conduct suicide bombings they shifted to using rocket attacks and tunnels as an alternative to bombings.  One would think after Israel left in 2005, and gave them the keys to a completely Jew free Gaza they would cease their terror operations.  But no, they instead elected a terrorist group as their govt., and increased the use of rocket attacks as their primary method of terror. Which is why Israel put a blockade in place.  Animals will be animals.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Even though Israel could or could not have nuclear weapons, it is not a member of the non proliferation treaty.
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Aug 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah they've been terrorist animals for a while now. Once Israel took away their ability to conduct suicide bombings they shifted to using rocket attacks and tunnels as an alternative to bombings.  One would think after Israel left in 2005, and gave them the keys to a completely Jew free Gaza they would cease their terror operations.  But no, they instead elected a terrorist group as their govt., and increased the use of rocket attacks as their primary method of terror. Which is why Israel put a blockade in place.  Animals will be animals.
> ...


The blockade was a measure to stem the flow of arms and ammunition being acquired by the Islamo-Death Cults occupying Gaza, said arms and ammunition being purchased with infidel welfare dollars squandered by the Islamo-welfare cheats.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 6, 2015)

Hollie said:


> The blockade was a measure to stem the flow of arms and ammunition being acquired by the Islamo-Death Cults occupying Gaza, said arms and ammunition being purchased with infidel welfare dollars squandered by the Islamo-welfare cheats.


Wrong, you Islamophobic whore.

Try again, maybe your luck will change?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


>


Israel won't sign it, because they have no intention of honoring it.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Wow... Phoney....

Can you not think for yourself? Can you not provide links that support your posts?

No...

You have to copy and paste what Roodboy and others post!

What a complete joke you are!


----------



## Hollie (Aug 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The blockade was a measure to stem the flow of arms and ammunition being acquired by the Islamo-Death Cults occupying Gaza, said arms and ammunition being purchased with infidel welfare dollars squandered by the Islamo-welfare cheats.
> ...


Typically befuddled, Loinboy. 

The blockade actually has been an effective tactic to prevent Islamic gee-had attacks.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 7, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Typically befuddled, Loinboy.
> 
> The blockade actually has been an effective tactic to prevent Islamic gee-had attacks.


The blockade is a war crime.

Not to be confused with your whore crime.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Typically befuddled, Loinboy.
> ...


The blockade reduces Islamic terrorist attacks.

Allahu Akbar, don't ya' think?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Typically befuddled, Loinboy.
> ...



Blockade has been deemed legal, garbage mouth.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Blockade has been deemed legal, garbage mouth.


By the Palmer Commission who admitted their findings were just an "opinion", not a legal document.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 7, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Here goes the dumbass with the link request when confronted with the truth.  As this issue has been discussed a thousand times before, you should know that the link to the UN finding has been produced a thousand times as well.  But if you'd like I can post it a thousand and one times for your sorry loser ass.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Blockade has been deemed legal, garbage mouth.
> ...


Yeah.  By the same unbiased New Zealand Palmer commission which was the entity the UN charged with coming up with a decision, you bigmouthed asswipe.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yeah.  By the same unbiased New Zealand Palmer commission which was the entity the UN charged with coming up with a decision, you bigmouthed asswipe.


No, they were not.  The UNHRC-FFM was commissioned to determine the legality of the blockade and found it not only to be illegal, but a war crime.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Here goes the dumbass with the link request when confronted with the truth.  As this issue has been discussed a thousand times before, you should know that the link to the UN finding has been produced a thousand times as well.  But if you'd like I can post it a thousand and one times for your sorry loser ass.


You can't even post it once, you foul-mouthed fake.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



A sorry loser who cannot find a single link to support his BS...

Try these...

_"The terms of reference for the 'method of work' of the inquiry were given by Ban Ki Moon they are outlined in the report as follows: "The Panel is not a court. It was not asked to make determinations of the legal issues or to adjudicate on liability ... The Panel was required to obtain its information from the two nations primarily involved in its inquiry, Turkey and Israel, and other affected States ... the limitation is important. It means that the Panel cannot make definitive findings either of fact or law."

Gaza flotilla raid - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"In September 2011, a UN Panel of Inquiry, assigned by UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon, concluded in the Palmer Report that the naval blockade was legal, based on the right of self-defense *during a period of war*, and had to be judged isolated from the restrictions on goods reaching Gaza via the land crossings. Concerning the restrictions on goods reaching Gaza via the land crossings the Palmer report stated that they were "a significant cause" of Gaza's unsustainable and unacceptable humanitarian situation"

Blockade of the Gaza Strip - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
_
Yes, there are references to the legality of the blockade...

But ONLY the blockade at sea and ONLY during a period or war...

And as is clearly stated the Palmer Report *"cannot make definitive findings either of fact or law."*


----------



## Hollie (Aug 8, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



"But ONLY the blockade at sea and ONLY during a period or war..."

The rocket attacks aimed at Israel by your Islamo-throwback heroes are acts of war.

Confirm that with the prayer leader at your mosque.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.  By the same unbiased New Zealand Palmer commission which was the entity the UN charged with coming up with a decision, you bigmouthed asswipe.
> ...





Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



You two douchebags make me laugh.  

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/02/world/middleeast/02flotilla.html?_r=0

*Report Finds Naval Blockade by Israel Legal*

UNITED NATIONS — A long-awaited United Nations review of Israel’s 2010 raid on a Turkish-based flotilla in which nine passengers were killed has found that Israel’s naval blockade of Gaza is both legal and appropriate. 

Turkey is particularly upset by the conclusion that Israel’s naval blockade is in keeping with international law and that its forces have the right to stop Gaza-bound ships in international waters, which is what happened in the 2010 episode. 

The United Nations investigation into the events on the ship, the Mavi Marmara, which was sailing under a Turkish flag and was the largest of six vessels that were commandeered by Israeli commandos on May 31, 2010, was led by Sir Geoffrey Palmer, a former prime minister of New Zealand. He was aided by Álvaro Uribe, a former president of Colombia, along with one representative from Israel and another from Turkey.

The report takes a broadly sympathetic view of Israel’s sea blockade of Gaza.

“*Israel faces a real threat to its security from militant groups in Gaza,” the report says in its opening paragraphs. “The naval blockade was imposed as a legitimate security measure in order to prevent weapons from entering Gaza by sea and its implementation complied with the requirements of international law.”*

The report is hard on the flotilla, asserting that it “acted recklessly in attempting to breach the naval blockade.” It said that while a majority of the hundreds of people aboard the six vessels had no violent intention, that could not be said of the I.H.H. Humanitarian Relief Foundation, the Turkish aid group that primarily organized the flotilla. It said, “There exist serious questions about the conduct, true nature and objectives of the flotilla organizers, particularly I.H.H.”


----------



## pbel (Aug 8, 2015)

AIPAC the cancer within our political system is all over the US mass Media flexing its money at our politicians...America is seeing first hand how Israel and her American/Israeli minions subvert our government and President on the backs of the American people who die in Israeli inspired wars in the Middle East.

Enough!

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/08/w...s-obama-battles-pro-israel-group-on-iran.html
WASHINGTON — President Obama had a tough message for the American Israel Public Affairs Committee, or Aipac, the powerful pro-Israel group that is furiously campaigning against the Iran nuclear accord, when he met with two of its leaders at the White House this week. The president accused Aipac of spending millions of dollars in advertising against the deal and spreading false claims about it, people in the meeting recalled.

So Mr. Obama told the Aipac leaders that he intended to hit back hard.

The next day in a speech at American University, Mr. Obama denounced the deal’s opponents as “lobbyists” doling out millions of dollars to trumpet the same hawkish rhetoric that had led the United States into war with Iraq. The president never mentioned Aipac by name, but his target was unmistakable.

Continue reading the main story
* Related Coverage *





*Deal Reached on Iran Nuclear Program; Limits on Fuel Would Lessen With TimeJULY 14, 2015 *




*It’s Either Iran Nuclear Deal or ‘Some Form of War,’ Obama WarnsAUG. 5, 2015 *
*Obama Sends Top Officials to Address Jewish GroupFEB. 26, 2015 *




*Obama and Netanyahu Play Down Rancor on Iran, but Views Still Differ SharplyMARCH 2, 2015 *
The remarks reflected an unusually sharp rupture between a sitting American president and the most potent pro-Israel lobbying group, which was founded in 1951 a few years after the birth of Israel.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 9, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So then the other two blockades...

Land and Air...

They are also illegal


----------



## Humanity (Aug 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You missed some bits....

"But it said that the way Israeli forces boarded the vessels trying to break that blockade 15 months ago was excessive and unreasonable."

"But the report called the force “excessive and unreasonable,” saying that the loss of life was unacceptable and that the Israeli military’s later treatment of passengers was abusive."

"The report does recommend that Israel make “an appropriate statement of regret” and pay compensation"

"Regarding the boarding of the ship, the Palmer committee said Israel should have issued warnings closer to the moment of action and should have first turned to nonviolent options."

“Forensic evidence showing that most of the deceased were shot multiple times, including in the back, or at close range has not been adequately accounted for in the material presented by Israel,” 

"Regarding the boarding of the ship, the Palmer committee said Israel should have issued warnings closer to the moment of action and should have first turned to nonviolent options."

The report also criticizes Israel’s subsequent treatment of the passengers, saying it “included physical mistreatment, harassment and intimidation, unjustified confiscation of belongings and the denial of timely consular assistance.”


----------



## Roudy (Aug 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



So you admit that you were wrong about the blockade then.  Don't worry, next time Israel will issue a warning, if they don't comply, they'll torpedo the fucker out of the water.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



English comprehension issues there Roodboy?

Where did I "admit" this exactly?

Palmer Report is not law, as previously stated and supported by links to help you...

Your 'suggestion' that the blockade is legal is clearly wrong... You apply it to ONLY the sea blockade based upon a report that is "opinion" NOT "law"


----------



## Hollie (Aug 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Not at all. Any sovereign nation has an explicit right to protect its citizens from Islamic terrorists. 

You forget that the Islamic terrorists brought to political power by the Balesdinians have expressed both motive and intent to wage war against Israel: that is The Hamas Charter consistent with fascist Islamic ideology and a demonstrated history of adhering to those fascist precepts.

Ask the prayer leader at your mosque about Islamic history of insensate Joooooo hatreds and the concept of _waqf_.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> You missed some bits....
> 
> "But it said that the way Israeli forces boarded the vessels trying to break that blockade 15 months ago was excessive and unreasonable."
> 
> ...


He missed a lot of bits.

On the blockade...

*The Naval Blockade*

_In para.70 [of the Palmer Panels report] it erroneously states that “the land crossings policy has been in place since long before the naval blockade was instituted” when in fact Ms Feldman explained to Turkel that all maritime commercial traffic to Gaza had been prohibited by varying procedures since the occupation began in 1967. 

 This gives the lie to the [Palmer] Panel’s statement later in the paragraph that “the naval blockade as a distinct legal measure was imposed primarily to enable a legally sound basis for Israel to exert control over ships attempting to reach Gaza with weapons and related goods.” 

*The blockade was only imposed after the Free Gaza Movement began to sail regularly to Gaza during 2008 in defiance of Israeli restrictions. *

It was to prevent this humanitarian traffic that Israel applied the blockade which *the UNHRC FFM has since declared to be illegal. *

It follows that the [Palmer] Panel’s reasoning in para.77 that the naval blockade was not imposed to punish the people of Gaza for the election of Hamas is unconvincing.
_​And an indication to show just how biased the Palmer Panel was towards Israel...
_
In supporting its [Palmer Panels'] position on Israel’s need to defend itself by imposing the blockade, the Panel make several references to the firing of rockets in Gaza. Yet these attacks do not occur in a vacuum. While the report refers (para. 78) to “countless attacks, which at the time of writing have once again become more extensive and intensive” *it makes no mention of Israeli violence.* 

[The “time of writing” was probably April 2011. The use of the word *“countless”* is unprofessional: accurate figures are available from both Israeli and Palestinian sources.] (*people like Roufti and Hollie like that word, because it sounds more dramatic)*

*(and they never talk about Palestinian casualties)
Palestinian casualties occur every week as a result of the occupation.* 

For example in the week 14-20 April 2011 the Palestine Center for Human Rights recorded that one man died of wounds sustained the previous week when two artillery shells were fired into the Gaza Strip; 

windows were broken in a primary school when a warplane fired a missile onto neighbouring training site; 

*gunboats directed shells and intensive fire at Palestinian fishing boats working well within the limits of recognised Palestinian territorial waters; *

*farmers were fired at near the Israeli border.* 

At the same time there was a renewal of the cooking gas crisis due to a unilaterally imposed crossing closure; 

the ban on all construction materials entering Gaza continued in force; 

while for 44 months prior to April 2011 the 710 Palestinian prisoners from Gaza who are detained (illegally) in Israeli jails have been denied their visitation rights without any justification. 

*There is no excuse and no valid purpose for isolating Palestinian terror attacks from the context of the oppression suffered by Palestinians under the on-going Israeli occupation.*_​The Palmer Panel is the only report that says the blockade is legal and it is obvious from reviewing said report, their logic and conclusions were driven by Israeli bias and as a result, their conclusions were fatally flawed.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > You missed some bits....
> ...


You Islamic terrorist huggers always fail to acknowledge that Islamic terrorism drives the need for keeping a watchful eye on "Palestinian" Islamic terrorists. 

There actually is every reason to isolate the "Palestinian" Islamic terrorists to prevent implementation of the aims and intentions of the Hamas Charter.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



UN is not a legislative body that has any jurisdiction over any nation or territory. As an organization it charged the Palmer commission with investigating the situation and part of its findings were that the blockade was legal.  So yes, according to the UN, the blockade is legal and a proper action within Israel's right as a response to Hamas' actions.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > You missed some bits....
> ...



Actually what happened was that a totally unbiased entity investigated the situation objectively, and it's finding were based on the truth and facts,

Tissue?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> UN is not a legislative body that has any jurisdiction over any nation or territory. As an organization it charged the Palmer commission with investigating the situation and part of its findings were that the blockade was legal.  So yes, according to the UN, the blockade is legal and a proper action within Israel's right as a response to Hamas' actions.


They were commissioned to better relations between Israel and Turkey.  That's it.  They were not qualified to comment on the legality of the blockade.  They had no experts in maritime law and did not review the necessary material, or interview those who were there, in order to determine the legality of the blockade.

And the Panel admits in its report, their comments were just an opinion piece only.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Actually what happened was that a totally unbiased entity investigated the situation objectively, and it's finding were based on the truth and facts,
> 
> Tissue?


Mr. Uribe was on that "unbiased" Panel and when he was in office, he was the biggest buyer of Israeli weapons and in addition, received an award from Israel, for someone so unbiased?


----------



## Humanity (Aug 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are quite right in stating that the UN is not a legislative body....

SO, how CAN they commission a report on the blockades and decide they are legal?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 10, 2015)

A non legislative international organization can render an opinion if something is legal or not, dumbass!  Just as the Supreme Court decides if laws are legal or constitutional. Wow. The ignorance is astounding.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> A non legislative international organization can render an opinion if something is legal or not, dumbass!  Just as the Supreme Court decides if laws are legal or constitutional. Wow. The ignorance is astounding.



HAHAHAHAHA...

Yes, an "opinion"...

So, wanna tell everyone again how the blockades are "legal" based upon "opinion"?

This just gets easier every day!


----------



## Roudy (Aug 10, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > A non legislative international organization can render an opinion if something is legal or not, dumbass!  Just as the Supreme Court decides if laws are legal or constitutional. Wow. The ignorance is astounding.
> ...


Ho ho ho. You are a dumbfuck. UN hired an unbiased impartial organization to investigate the situation. The results of the investigation are that the blockade is legal and follows international law and standards.

Therefore according to the UN the blockade is legal and can stand until such time as the Paleshitians cease and desist from their terrorist activities. Why don't you read the opinion and see for yourself, you ignorant dumbass.


----------



## pbel (Aug 11, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The occupation is an act of war!


----------



## Hollie (Aug 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


What occupation would that be? You're simply parroting the same Islamo-slogans as others.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You idiot!

Didn't you just say that the UN is "non legislative"?

The UN hired a few guys to give an opinion NOT make a law...

I read the opinion roodboy... See, you do understand what "opinion" means don't you?

Let me help you... "Opinion" is not "law"...

Get it yet?


----------



## pbel (Aug 11, 2015)

Hollie said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


The occupation of Palestine ZioNazi..


----------



## Roudy (Aug 11, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Keep proving that you are a fucking retard. UN renders various opinions, and then depending on the issues and their severity and urgency, the member states decide how to act.  

Since a UN sanctioned organization has now found the blockade to be legal, there are no further escalations or actions that can be pursued with regards to the blockade AT THE UN.  In other words this "irrelevant opinion" has totally let all the air out of PaliNazi supporters like you. Case closed! 

Got it?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 11, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah they've been terrorist animals for a while now. Once Israel took away their ability to conduct suicide bombings they shifted to using rocket attacks and tunnels as an alternative to bombings.  One would think after Israel left in 2005, and gave them the keys to a completely Jew free Gaza they would cease their terror operations.  But no, they instead elected a terrorist group as their govt., and increased the use of rocket attacks as their primary method of terror. Which is why Israel put a blockade in place.  Animals will be animals.
> ...





The blockade went on when the gazan terrorists started to rain rockets down on Israeli heads


----------



## Humanity (Aug 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Palmer Report, as your posts, actually means nothing roodboy...

I'm waiting for the next case of "It's not law because the UN are not legislators"... You know, that zionist 'cry every time it's pointed out just how many UN Resolutions there are against Israel... 

Oh yeah, I forgot, zionists want their cake and eat it!


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Was third grade the three hardest years of your life?

Damn what a dumbass you are.  Palmer is the report that counts because it is the one the UN commissioned.  

UN is a failed organization. So don't worry, Israel isn't relying on UN support to defend itself from the Palestinian Nazi savages.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...







Wrong again Israel was part of it when it began, and pulled out when the inspectors were selling secrets to the highest bidder.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 It is true GOOGLE is your friend, or is that now Alphabet


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Typically befuddled, Loinboy.
> ...






 Says which international court, and when will you produce the arrest sheet for the crime ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Which just goes to show the UN is a waste of space and without it we would all be richer. Apart from the Palestinians who would lose everything.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Wow... It's incredible how you zionist morons squirm when you are found out to be an idiot!

Cake and eat it...

Fill yer boots roodboy...

You still end up looking like the idiot you are!

It's so easy when you post shit that contradicts yourself...

Next!


----------



## Humanity (Aug 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So, don't go posting UN reports to try and support an already screwed up argument!

Yet another ziofail!

It's like fishing in a barrel with you zionuts!


----------



## Humanity (Aug 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Knowledge is your friend...

You should try it some time!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 I don't I leave that to you and your fellow islamomorons along with oxymoron's and pallywood "evidence"  from Syria or kosovo


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 You mean like showing the pictures used by you and your friends are from Syria or Kosovo and not from gaza, or the video's are stage managed and not an Israeli in sight.


----------

